# Hoy he ido al cine (tiempo perfecto)



## Bryan05

Hola a todos foristas, quisiera saber si me pueden ayudar respecto a cómo usar correctamente el modo del pretérito perfecto e indefinido del modo indicativo.

Mi profesora de _lenguaje _nos dio un ejemplo diciendo que la frase: "Ayer he ido al cine"  está mal dicha, y que lo correcto es decir: "Ayer fui al cine". 

Al igual que en inglés, el pretérito indefinido del modo indicativo (tiempo pasado) se establece con palabras específicas como "ayer", "en ese momento", "hace dos años", etc.

"*Ayer* fui al cine"

Mi duda es respecto a lo que mi profesora mencionó. Ella dijo que el pretérito perfecto del modo indicativo se utiliza para dar referencia a tiempos próximos como "*Hoy* he ido al cine", "*Esta tarde* he ido al cine".

No me queda muy claro esto, ¿cuál es la diferencia entre "ayer", "hoy", "esta tarde"? ¿No debería utilizarse el pretérito indefinido del modo indicativo al igual que en inglés?


----------



## pilukona

Hola:
El Pretérito Perfecto Simple (PPS) se utiliza para una acción pasada en un tiempo acabado para el hablante.
Ayer fui al cine. (acción pasada y AYER ya ha pasado)
La semana pasada hice una tarta.(acción pasada y la semana ya pasó)
 El año pasado no comí boquerones.(Id)
El Pret. Perfecto(PP) se utiliza para una acción pasada en un tiempo que no ha acabado para el hablante.
Hoy he ido tres veces a la cocina. ( Acción pasada pero HOY no ha acabado)
Esta semana he ido dos veces al cine( acción pasada pero la semana no ha acabado aún)


----------



## Ushuaia

Cuidado con los tiempos perfectos: en América los usamos mucho menos que en España, y en distintas situaciones. Nosotros diríamos "hoy hice dos tortas", "ya hice dos tortas", "en mi vida he hecho muchísimas tortas", "últimamente hice/he hecho muchas tortas". Por acá, los tiempos perfectos indican una continuidad en el pasado.
No está mal, solamente difiere del uso peninsular. 

Van saludos.


----------



## Jellby

En España, donde se usa generalmente el pretérito perfecto, lo normal es usarlo cuando la acción se refiere al periodo (sea el que sea, actual), es decir siempre que dices "esta tarde", "esta mañana", "hoy", "este mes", "este año", "este siglo"... El pretérito perfecto simple se usa para periodos anteriores: "ayer", "anoche", "la semana pasada", "hace dos veranos"...

Esto significa que depende de cómo se diga la frase, se prefiere uno u otro tiempo:

Esta semana he comido arroz, el lunes.
El lunes comí arroz.

Esta mañana he visto a Juan.
A las 10 de la mañana vi a Juan.


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> En España, donde se usa generalmente el pretérito perfecto, lo normal es usarlo cuando la acción se refiere al periodo (sea el que sea, actual), es decir siempre que dices "esta tarde", "esta mañana", "hoy", "este mes", "este año", "este siglo"... El pretérito perfecto simple se usa para periodos anteriores: "ayer", "anoche", "la semana pasada", "hace dos veranos"...


 
Eso me parece muy bien, Jellby; la regla es clara. 

Sin embargo, en la práctica oigo a muchos españoles decir _'el verano pasado he ido', 'le he visto hace 2 años'_, etc. No puedo creer que quienes lo dicen estén sintiendo como si el período 'de alguna forma continuara'.  Si a eso vamos, mejor sería hacer como los franceses y pasar todo al tiempo perfecto.


----------



## Agró

Bryan05 said:


> No me queda muy claro esto, ¿cuál es la diferencia entre "ayer", "hoy", "esta tarde"? ¿No debería utilizarse el pretérito indefinido del modo indicativo al igual que en inglés?


 
¿Por qué habría de utilizarse el pretérito en español igual que en inglés? O dicho de otra manera, ¿por qué no usan los anglohablantes los _tenses_ como nosotros? Eso sería como cambiarle el significado a "constipado" porque en inglés "constipated" no significa "acatarrado".


----------



## Valtiel

_Ayer he ido al cine_ es como decir _El año pasado comeré verdura_... 

Es decir, tiene pobre o nula concordancia.


----------



## mirx

Valtiel said:


> _Ayer he ido al cine_ es como decir _El año pasado comeré verdura_...
> 
> Es decir, tiene pobre o nula concordancia.


 
Y sin embargo lo dicen mucho los españoles, apenas ayer _he visto_ una película de Almodovar donde continuamente se repiten líneas de este tipo. Y que nadie me lo tome a mal, no estoy arguyendo que Almodovar sea una icono de la gramática en España, sino lo contrario, creo que refleja bastante bien el habla normal y corriente.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Pilukona, todo se trata de la percepción de tiempo *del hablante*.


----------



## Valtiel

Estoy de acuerdo: todo depende de la percepción de tiempo del hablante.

Por ejemplo, yo nunca diría _he visto_ para referirme a una acción acabada en el pasado.


----------



## Agró

Valtiel said:


> Estoy de acuerdo: todo depende de la percepción de tiempo del hablante.
> 
> Por ejemplo, yo nunca diría _he visto_ para referirme a una acción acabada en el pasado.



*He visto* esa película de Almodóvar tres veces. (acción acabada en el pasado)


----------



## Valtiel

No me he explicado bien. Me refería a que yo no suelo utilizar el *pretérito perfecto compuesto* para hablar de hechos *acabados* en el *pasado lejano.* 

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

De acuerdo, Valtiel.
Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Valtiel said:


> No me he explicado bien. Me refería a que yo no suelo utilizar el *pretérito perfecto compuesto* para hablar de hechos *acabados* en el *pasado lejano.*
> 
> Saludos.


 

¿Pero estás de acuerdo en que mucha gente sí lo hace en España?


----------



## Agró

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Pero estás de acuerdo en que mucha gente sí lo hace en España?


Yo no. A mí me resulta extrañísimo "he visto ayer una película".


----------



## flljob

Agró said:


> *He visto* esa película de Almodóvar tres veces. (acción acabada en el pasado)


 
Pero con la posibilidad de verla una cuarta vez.

En cambio, _vi esa película de Almodóvar tres veces_

Saludos


----------



## Agró

flljob said:


> Pero con la posibilidad de verla una cuarta vez.
> 
> En cambio, _vi esa película de Almodóvar tres veces_
> 
> Saludos


¿Y? Es una acción acabada, ¿no?


----------



## flljob

Sí, el hecho de ir al cine, pero no la posibilidad de hacerlo en un determinado espacio de tiempo. Así que desde esa perspectiva no es una acción acabada.

Nuevamente, saludos


----------



## las cosas facilitas

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Pero estás de acuerdo en que mucha gente sí lo hace en España?


 
en desacuerdo.
Mucha gente ¿cuánta gente es?
Expresiones del tipo 'el año pasado he estado en el cine' no las he oído nunca.

saludos


----------



## Aviador

He encontrado muy interesante el presente hilo porque las intervenciones de los colegas foristas en él han llevado el análisis a un punto que no he visto en los hilos que han tratado el tema anteriormente. En alguno por ahí yo mismo intentaba, sin mucho éxito claro, de explicar el punto de vista, si no hispanoaméricano, al menos de los hablantes de Chile.
Creo que Flijob ha dado en el clavo: parece que la diferencia está en que en el uso peninsular es el espacio temporal lo único que determina la elección de una conjugación u otra, pero, por lo menos en Chile, también cuenta la percepción del hablante respecto de si la acción de la que se trata está acabada o no.

Los siguientes ejemplos quizá puedan ilustrar mi percepción del asunto:

– _Hoy he hablado tres veces con él_.

Aquí, la acción ocurre en el día de hoy (que todavía no ha acabado) y el hablante percibe la posibilidad de que pueda hablar una vez más con él antes de que termine el día o en el futuro.

– _Hoy hablé tres veces con él_.

La acción ocurre en el día de hoy (que todavía no ha acabado) y el hablante no percibe la posibilidad de que pueda hablar una vez más con él (acción acabada para el hablante).

¿Cómo lo ven?

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Que tienes toda la razón.

Saludos a todos. Creo que es divertídisimo participar y aprender.


----------



## ManPaisa

Aviador said:


> ¿Cómo lo ven?
> 
> Saludos.



En Colombia es exactamente igual, por lo menos en el habla cotidiana.

Sin embargo en lenguaje más formal (y principalmente en el escrito) nos aproximamos al modelo español.  Escribimos_* "El día de hoy le hemos enviado una encomienda"*_, aunque no veamos la posibilidad de enviar otra hoy.


----------



## Jellby

Usar "he visto" para ayer o el verano pasado no me cuadra. Lo más cercano podría ser una conversación como:

-Quieres ir a ver la película X.
-No, ya la he visto.
-¿Cuándo?
-Ayer.

Pero si se pone "ayer" en la frase, se diría "No, ya la vi ayer". O como mucho, en el lenguaje oral, cuando se habla sin estar aún seguro de cómo se va a terminar la frase: "No, ya la he visto, ayer".


----------



## ManPaisa

las cosas facilitas said:


> en desacuerdo.
> Mucha gente ¿cuánta gente es?
> Expresiones del tipo 'el año pasado he estado en el cine' no las he oído nunca.
> 
> saludos



Menos mal.  Sin embargo tengo la impresión de que las oigo a menudo en TVE y Ant3, sobre todo de españoles de bajo nivel cultural.  Ojalá me equivoque.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Pero estás de acuerdo en que mucha gente sí lo hace en España?


 
Yo, que llevo muchos años corrigiendo textos españoles, estoy de acuerdo en que en España se tiende a abusar del pretérito perfecto compuesto, sobre todo en el habla coloquial. Es más, hay mucha gente que, por falta de uso, conjuga mal el pretérito perfecto simple ("comemos" por "comimos", etc). Y, a la inversa, en Latinoamérica (o, al menos, en Argentina) se tiende a abusar del pretérito perfecto simple.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

MarieSuzanne said:


> Yo, que llevo muchos años corrigiendo textos españoles, estoy de acuerdo en que en España se tiende a abusar del pretérito perfecto compuesto, sobre todo en el habla coloquial. Es más, hay mucha gente que, por falta de uso, conjuga mal el pretérito perfecto simple ("comemos" por "comimos", etc). Y, a la inversa, en Latinoamérica (o, al menos, en Argentina) se tiende a abusar del pretérito perfecto simple.


 
Yo creo que frases del tipo "mucha gente" no son aceptables ya que carecen de rigor.
Por otro lado, una cosa es usar indebidamente el pretérito perfecto compuesto, y otra cosa es no saber conjugar el pretérito simple.
Demasiadas acusaciones.
Yo conozco algunas,varias,una pocas personas que hablan así:
"nos lo pasemos mu bien", "ves a la tienda", "me gustan los malacatones", "estemos aquí sentados cuando empezó  llover", etc.
Pero estas personas,creo que, son analfabetas.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Lo siento si no te agrada la afirmación, pero para mí es un hecho real comprobado. Y, por lo que he visto, en general son "analfabetos" que han asistido a la escuela. Pero creo que no se trata de discutir cuántos lo usan mal o si sólo se trata de analfabetos. La pregunta inicial era si había gente que lo utilizaba mal, no si era un error habitual de la gente culta. Y yo opino que sí la hay, así como en Argentina la gente poco educada no usa casi nunca el pretérito perfecto compuesto. Lo cual no quita que tú y yo los sepamos utilizar bien.


----------



## Ynez

En España la gente no decimos "ayer he visto la película X" ni ninguno de esos ejemplos que estáis poniendo. Tendréis que esmeraros y poner ejemplos que sí se utilicen si queréis que os tomemos en serio.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Te incluyo una frase escrita por un traductor español:

"*En el siglo pasado*, gran parte de los esfuerzos de investigación *se han centrado* en la minuciosa reconstrucción de los rituales primitivos."


----------



## las cosas facilitas

MarieSuzanne said:


> Te incluyo una frase escrita por un traductor español:
> 
> "*En el siglo pasado*, gran parte de los esfuerzos de investigación *se han centrado* en la minuciosa reconstrucción de los rituales primitivos."


 
Por favor,incluye la fuente porque yo no me creo que un traductor español
se exprese así.


----------



## Ynez

MarieSuzanne said:


> Te incluyo una frase escrita por un traductor español:
> 
> "*En el siglo pasado*, gran parte de los esfuerzos de investigación *se han centrado* en la minuciosa reconstrucción de los rituales primitivos."




Yo sí me creo que alguien haya escrito eso  Pero piensa que este ya es un ejemplo en el que la persona quiere expresarse en plan gradilocuente (y así pasa lo que pasa), en el lenguaje normal de "ayer fui al cine" no hablamos tan raro.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Perdona, pero no te puedo dar una fuente porque es un simple ejemplo de los muchos con que me encuentro en mi práctica de corrección de textos.


----------



## jmx

MarieSuzanne said:


> Te incluyo una frase escrita por un traductor español:
> 
> "*En el siglo pasado*, gran parte de los esfuerzos de investigación *se han centrado* en la minuciosa reconstrucción de los rituales primitivos."


Aquí hay un factor puramente psicológico, el siglo anterior hace poco que ha terminado y es como si siguiéramos en él. También puede ser la típica frase que se redactó primero de otra manera, por ejemplo empezó como "los últimos cien años" pero luego cambió a "en el siglo pasado", y el traductor se olvidó de cambiar el verbo. Por eso este tipo de discordancia es más corriente al escribir, o quizá al hablar en frases muy largas.

Yo confirmo lo dicho hasta ahora por todos los intervinientes españoles, "Ayer he ido al cine" suena rarísima, *sea cual sea el nivel educativo de la persona que lo diga*. No se puede descartar que los intervinientes americanos se confundan, ya que para ellos la diferencia "ayer fui"/"hoy he ido" no es significativa y por tanto puede que no sean capaces de recordar si han oído "ayer fui" o "ayer he ido" (al oír hablar a un español).


----------



## merquiades

Saludos a todos,Sólo puedo darles mi punto de vista de observador.  He pasado mucho tiempo en España y tengo muchos amigos latinoamericanos....Frases como Ayer he ido al cine, El año pasado he ido a Mallorca jamás las he oído. Y lo habría notado porque así se dice en francés...Como muchos creo que es algo automático... cuando se usa expresiones como hoy, este-esta-estos-estas, ahora, ya se usa el perfecto y ayer, anoche, etc. el indefinido...De memoria, sólo me quedé sorprendido dos o tres veces con latinoamericanos.  Una cubana me dijo una vez ---se me ha muerto la abuela----;, y yo creyendo que se trataba de un suceso reciente quería darle mi pésame y resulta que se había muerto hace mucho tiempo. Creo que la mayor parte de los hispanohablantes hubieran dicho --- se me murió la abuela... También con argentinos... he oído... ¿Qué dijiste? ¿Comiste? ¿Viste? con el sentido de ¿Qué acabas de decir? ¿Qué has dicho? ¿Has comido ya?...


----------



## flljob

merquiades said:


> Saludos a todos,Sólo puedo darles mi punto de vista de observador. He pasado mucho tiempo en España y tengo muchos amigos latinoamericanos....Frases como Ayer he ido al cine, El año pasado he ido a Mallorca jamás las he oído. Y lo habría notado porque así se dice en francés...Como muchos creo que es algo automático... cuando se usa expresiones como hoy, este-esta-estos-estas, ahora, ya se usa el perfecto y ayer, anoche, etc. el indefinido...De memoria, sólo me quedé sorprendido dos o tres veces con latinoamericanos. Una cubana me dijo una vez ---se me ha muerto la abuela----;, y yo creyendo que se trataba de un suceso reciente quería darle mi pésame y resulta que se había muerto hace mucho tiempo. Creo que la mayor parte de los hispanohablantes hubieran dicho --- se me murió la abuela... También con argentinos... he oído... ¿Qué dijiste? ¿Comiste? ¿Viste? con el sentido de ¿Qué acabas de decir? ¿Qué has dicho? ¿Has comido ya?...


 
Porque en Hispanoamérica le damos más peso al aspecto que a la relación temporal. En España sucede lo opuesto.

Saludos


----------



## davidharris

la diferencia en hispanoamérica es que la influencia del inglés es mucho más grande y se tiende a conjugar como en el inglés.


----------



## flljob

davidharris said:


> la diferencia en hispanoamérica es que la influencia del inglés es mucho más grande y se tiende a conjugar como en el inglés.


No es por influencia del inglés. Esto se comprueba porque en inglés no se entiende el valor aspectual como se usa en Hispanoamérica.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

davidharris said:


> la diferencia en hispanoamérica es que la influencia del inglés es mucho más grande y se tiende a conjugar como en el inglés.


 
No, la gramática de Bello, del siglo XIX, ya describía los usos hispanoamericanos.  En esa época la influencia de EE.UU. (y del inglés) era muy poca, por no decir nula.


----------



## ManPaisa

jmartins said:


> Yo confirmo lo dicho hasta ahora por todos los intervinientes españoles, "Ayer he ido al cine" suena rarísima, *sea cual sea el nivel educativo de la persona que lo diga*. No se puede descartar que los intervinientes americanos se confundan, ya que para ellos la diferencia "ayer fui"/"hoy he ido" no es significativa y por tanto puede que no sean capaces de recordar si han oído "ayer fui" o "ayer he ido" (al oír hablar a un español).


 
Y ¿cómo explican los intervinientes españoles el siguiente texto, escrito hoy en este foro por un español, evidentemente culto? à

_El ceceo tiene una localización geográfica concreta y el seseo, otra. Por lo tanto eso de que todos eran seseantes en principio y de repente unos pueblos iniciaron una "hipercorrección" y otros siguieron en el seseo...me parece que no tiene mucho fundamento. Además, la norma castellana no ha entrado en Andalucía hasta que los medios de comunicación como la radio o la televisión llegaron a principios del pasado siglo (y eso quien se lo permitía...) como para que hubiese quien quisiese "corregirse" su seseo._


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Tienes toda la razón, Man Paisa. Puede que los españoles no digan nunca "Ayer he ido al cine", pero quítale el "ayer" y dirán "He ido al cine"... para referirse a muchos días atrás.


----------



## flljob

MarieSuzanne said:


> Tienes toda la razón, Man Paisa. Puede que los españoles no digan nunca "Ayer he ido al cine", pero quítale el "ayer" y dirán "He ido al cine"... para referirse a muchos días atrás.


 Mira lo que dice Agró (español) sobre el uso de los tiempos compuestos:
No veo por qué _Espero que saliera bien_ te parece incorrecto. Yo lo usaría en caso de referirme a una acción remota o más lejana que una reciente, en cuyo caso sí usaría _Espero que te haya salido bien_. 
 
Contexto: Un amigo al que no veo desde hace tiempo me cuenta que el mes pasado tuvo una operación quirúrgica. Inmediatamente le digo:
"Espero que saliera bien".
A continuación me dice que ha hecho un examen esa misma mañana y yo digo:
"Espero que te haya salido bien".
Fin. 
Según esto ¿_ayer_ es mucho o poco tiempo?

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

*Desde los 15 a los 50 años de mi edad he militado en organizaciones anarquistas.* 

Un ejemplo más del uso del pasado perfecto en un contexto que, para mí, debería exigir el pretérito simple.  Es de un forista español, culto y elocuente, que cumplió 50 años hace cuatro.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muchas gracias por los adjetivos. La verdad que he estado un rato pensando en lo que dices. Y no sé a qué carta atenerme. Si pienso que el término de mi relación con la militancia organizada se acabó hace cuatro años, tiempo para mí, a mi edad, corto, creo justificada la aparición del perfecto compuesto. Si pienso en la continuidad de la acción acabada durante tantos años, también escogería el perfecto compuesto. Si no precisase el lapso temporal entonces creo que usaría el indefinido que es un pretérito puntual. No sé, la verdad es que sigo reflexionando sobre el tema.


----------



## ManPaisa

Lo digo porque todos los foristas españoles han expresado que en España nadie usa el pasado perfecto compuesto para referirse a algo que sucedió *ayer*. Y para mí *hace cuatro años* es más lejano que *ayer* y no tiene ninguna relación con el presente.

Es interesante lo que dices sobre la percepción tuya de que la acción *finalizó* (_ha finalizado?) _hace poco, pero ¿no justificaría eso el uso del perfecto compuesto también para referirse a muchas situaciones que sucedieron la víspera? 

¿Por qué han sido tan tajantes los españoles en el sentido de que el indefinido es la única opción posible con *ayer* en su(s) versión(es) de castellano?

(Nada de esto es una crítica, sino una observación).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Coincido plenamente con tu apreciación, ManPaisa. Es lo que yo decía: la tajante afirmación de todos los españoles tal vez sea válida para una frase en que dicen explícitamente "ayer". Pero cuando está implícito... es otro cantar.


----------



## girl from rio de janeiro

Jellby said:


> En España, donde se usa generalmente el pretérito perfecto, lo normal es usarlo cuando la acción se refiere al periodo (sea el que sea, actual), es decir siempre que dices "esta tarde", "esta mañana", "hoy", "este mes", "este año", "este siglo"... El pretérito perfecto simple se usa para periodos anteriores: "ayer", "anoche", "la semana pasada", "hace dos veranos"...
> 
> Esto significa que depende de cómo se diga la frase, se prefiere uno u otro tiempo:
> 
> Esta semana he comido arroz, el lunes.
> El lunes comí arroz.
> 
> Esta mañana he visto a Juan.
> A las 10 de la mañana vi a Juan.


 
No entiendo tu explicación y tus ejemplos. ¿Podría explicarmelos de nuevo?
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## toc

Por curiosidad acabo de buscar en Google y he encontrado muchas frases como éstas:

_Ayer he ido al cine a ver este documental y la verdad es que es escalofriante todo lo que...

Ayer he ido al banco a hacer la cancelación parcial que os comentaba.

Ayer he ido al carrefour y he visto que tenian muy buenas ofertas en los cochecitos de Jané.

Ayer he ido al corte ingles para informarme sobre los distintos objetivos y precios ahora que se van acercando las navidades.

Ayer he ido al cine a ver Batman, el caballero oscuro, y me ha parecido un peliculón de esos por los que merece la pena pagar 6 o 7 euros._


----------



## toc

Pero también me he topado con el siguiente documento en el que se describe este fenómeno como "el uso prehodiernal del Pretérito Perfecto":

_Se trata del uso del Pretérito Perfecto en lugar del Pretérito Indefinido para referirse a eventos claramente terminados y desvinculados del momento del habla (aspecto Perfectivo o Aoristo) que se han producido antes del día en que se produce la comunicación (‘Ayer he ido al cine’ frente a ‘Ayer fui al cine’; ‘Le he escrito una carta hace tres días’ frente a ‘Le escribí una carta hace tres días’, etc.). La mayoría de las veces, el uso del Pretérito Perfecto con un complementos de tiempo prehodiernal es considerado agramatical por las gramáticas normativas.
No obstante, el uso anteriormente ilustrado del Pretérito Perfecto se ha documentado en el español peninsular (Berschin 1976; Serrano 1994; Schwenter 1994) así como en una zona sudamericana, compuesta del noroeste de Argentina, parte de Bolivia, y, según algunos datos más recientes, (parte) del Perú._

No sé cuánto puedo citar, pero se puede leer el resto aquí: uned.es/sel/36Simposio/resumenes/Kempas.doc


----------



## Agró

toc said:


> Por curiosidad acabo de buscar en Google y he encontrado muchas frases como éstas:
> 
> _Ayer he ido al cine a ver este documental y la verdad es que es escalofriante todo lo que...
> 
> Ayer he ido al banco a hacer la cancelación parcial que os comentaba.
> 
> Ayer he ido al carrefour y he visto que tenian muy buenas ofertas en los cochecitos de Jané.
> 
> Ayer he ido al corte ingles para informarme sobre los distintos objetivos y precios ahora que se van acercando las navidades.
> 
> Ayer he ido al cine a ver Batman, el caballero oscuro, y me ha parecido un peliculón de esos por los que merece la pena pagar 6 o 7 euros._




Todos los ejemplos que indicas tienen el mismo problema (para los hablantes de España, por lo menos para la mayoría, diría yo): que la acción tuvo lugar ayer, y en consecuencia, necesitan el pretérito simple (*fui*). A mí esos ejemplos me suenan siguen sonando raros.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Genial, toc. ¡Y luego los españoles saltan "como leche hervida", como decimos en mis pagos, cuando alguien comenta ese uso peninsular!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Agró said:


> Todos los ejemplos que indicas tienen el mismo problema (para los hablantes de España, por lo menos para la mayoría, diría yo): que la acción tuvo lugar ayer, y en consecuencia, necesitan el pretérito simple (*fui*). A mí esos ejemplos me suenan siguen sonando raros.


 
  No obstante, Agró, coincidirás en que casi todos los ejemplos son sin duda productos españoles (uso del vosotros, Carrefour, Corte Inglés, euros...).


----------



## Agró

MarieSuzanne said:


> No obstante, Agró, coincidirás en que casi todos los ejemplos son sin duda productos españoles (uso del vosotros, Carrefour, Corte Inglés, euros...).



Sí, desde luego, eso no lo discuto. Sólo digo que me suena raro ese uso, que yo no lo usaría así, y que la mayoría de hablantes en España optaría por el pretérito simple.


----------



## ManPaisa

Agró said:


> Todos los ejemplos que indicas tienen el mismo problema (para los hablantes de España, por lo menos para la mayoría, diría yo): que la acción tuvo lugar ayer, y en consecuencia, necesitan el pretérito simple (*fui*). A mí esos ejemplos me suenan siguen sonando raros.


 
Sólo que por lo menos tres de los ejemplos claramente vienen de España, por las referencias al 'Corte Inglés', al 'euro' y a los 'cochecitos de Jané'.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

ManPaisa said:


> Es interesante lo que dices sobre la percepción tuya de que la acción *finalizó* (_ha finalizado?) _hace poco, pero ¿no justificaría eso el uso del perfecto compuesto también para referirse a muchas situaciones que sucedieron la víspera?
> 
> ¿Por qué han sido tan tajantes los españoles en el sentido de que el indefinido es la única opción posible con *ayer* en su(s) versión(es) de castellano?



Porque no tiene que ver con que la acción haya acabado o no, sino con que haya acabado el marco temporal. En el caso de "ayer", es algo acabado de forma absoluta.

Hay gente que habla así, que yo sepa, por la zona de Valladolid (el mismo tipo de gente que dice "ve*s* a su casa y l*a* dices eso" y que curiosamente cree habla mejor que nadie).


----------



## ManPaisa

Muy interesentates tus aportaciones, Toc.
Gracias.


----------



## Agró

ManPaisa said:


> Sólo que por lo menos tres de los ejemplos claramente vienen de España, por las referencias al 'Corte Inglés', al 'euro' y a los 'cochecitos de Jané'.



Que las referencias vienen de España es indudable. No todo lo que se dice/escribe en España es normativo, correcto o como quiera llamársele. En mi zona la gente dice las condicionales de esta manera:

Si *vendrías *mañana podríamos salir de excursión.

Hay referencias escritas, pero eso no significa que esa frase sea correcta o normativa, o mayoritaria en el ámbito general.


----------



## ManPaisa

Dr. Quizá said:


> Porque no tiene que ver con que la acción haya acabado o no, sino con que haya acabado el marco temporal. En el caso de "ayer", es algo acabado de forma absoluta.


Sí, de acuerdo; no me expresé bien. Por eso ambos tiempos son 'perfectos', uno simple (el indefinido) y el otro compuesto (el pasado perfecto).

De cualquier manera, en el caso de la construcción de Xiao Roel el marco temporal claramente acabó hace tiempo (4 años), por lo menos a mi modo de ver.


----------



## ManPaisa

Agró said:


> Que las referencias vienen de España es indudable. No todo lo que se dice/escribe en España es normativo, correcto o como quiera llamársele. En mi zona la gente dice las condicionales de esta manera:
> 
> Si *vendrías *mañana podríamos salir de excursión.
> 
> Hay referencias escritas, pero eso no significa que esa frase sea correcta o normativa, o mayoritaria en el ámbito general.


 
De acuerdo, pero es que los foristas españoles (salvo tú) todos han dicho que nadie se expresa de esa forma en España.

Interesante lo de Valladolid.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

ManPaisa said:


> De cualquier manera, en el caso de la construcción de Xiao Roel el marco temporal claramente acabó hace tiempo (4 años), por lo menos a mi modo de ver.



Sin duda; no se me ocurriría considerarlo de otro modo a estos efectos.


----------



## Ynez

Yo digo lo que tú quieras, ManPaisa


----------



## Ynez

Aunque ahora resulta que los que más dicen "ayer he ido" son otros.

Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 4.080 de "ayer he ido"

 Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 279 de "ayer he ido" site:ar.

 Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 156 de "ayer he ido" site:es.

Resultados 1 - 2 de aproximadamente 3 de "ayer he ido" site:co.

Resultados 1 - 2 de 2 de "ayer he ido" site:mx.

 Resultados 1 - 3 de 3 de "ayer he ido" site:cl.

 Resultados 1 - 3 de 3 de "ayer he ido" site:ve



Serán todos turistas españoles desde un cibercafé.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez said:


> Aunque ahora resulta que los que más dicen "ayer he ido" son otros.
> 
> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 4.080 de "ayer he ido"
> 
> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 279 de "ayer he ido" site:ar.
> 
> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 156 de "ayer he ido" site:es.
> 
> Resultados 1 - 2 de aproximadamente 3 de "ayer he ido" site:co.
> 
> Resultados 1 - 2 de 2 de "ayer he ido" site:mx.
> 
> Resultados 1 - 3 de 3 de "ayer he ido" site:cl.
> 
> Resultados 1 - 3 de 3 de "ayer he ido" site:ve
> 
> 
> 
> Serán todos turistas españoles desde un cibercafé.


¿Y los 4.080 de dónde son? Porque los otros que especificas distan de sumar 4000.
Acabo de hacer la búsqueda, y en .es Google da *3.010*, no 156.


----------



## Ynez

Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 3.010 de "ayer he ido" site:es

Es verdad, no sé qué miraba antes. Será que estoy un poco cansada...


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Y en .ar sólo salen *19*, no 279.


----------



## Ynez

No, eso no ha variado:

Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 279 de "ayer he ido" site:ar.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez said:


> No, eso no ha variado:
> 
> Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 279 de "ayer he ido" site:ar.


  ¿Con qué buscador? Google sólo encuentra 19, que luego se convierten en 11.


----------



## Ynez

en google,

"ayer he ido al cine" site:ar

No sé cómo lo harás tú.


----------



## .Jordi.

MarieSuzanne said:


> Acabo de hacer la búsqueda, y en .es Google da *3.010*, no 156.



Google sí encuentra 3.010, pero luego, en mi caso al abrir la 4ª pagina, se convierten en 36:  Resultados *31* - *36* de *36* de *"ayer he ido" site:es
*
Y cuando busco "ayer he ido", me salen 4.060 resultados, que después se convierten en 277.

Pero vamos, de todas maneras es una cifra muy baja y no representativa (ya sea 4.060, ya sea 277), si la comparamos con la cantidad de personas que tienen el castellano como idioma nativo. 

Ademas quería preguntaros, ¿cuál es la intención que os guía al usar Google y la estadística en este tema? Me gustaría creer que habrá alguna que no sea el querer demostrar que unos hablan mejor y otros no.

Saludos


----------



## toc

.Jordi. said:


> Ademas quería preguntaros, ¿cuál es la intención que os guía al usar Google y la estadística en este tema? Me gustaría creer que habrá alguna que no sea el querer demostrar que unos hablan mejor y otros no.


Hola. Te contesto porque yo fui el primero en mencionar Google.
Al leer que se había dicho que "ayer he ido" no se decía, por curiosidad (ya que estoy estudiando español) busqué esa expresión en dicho buscador y encontré bastantes ejemplos de su uso, de los que cité cinco.
No creo que lo que se ha dicho en los mensajes posteriores al mío tenga que ver con demostrar que unos hablan mejor y otros no.
Sin embargo, me gustaría agregar que no todos los resultados para "ayer he ido" en Google tienen que ver con lo que se está discutiendo aquí, ya que entre ellos aparecen frases como, por ejemplo: "Como te comentaba *ayer, he ido* hoy al..." y cosas así.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

La búsqueda en Google sirvió para demostrar que la tajante afirmación hecha por todos los compañeros españoles de que "ningún español dice jamás _ayer he ido al cine_" es falsa. En todos los países se cometen errores, pero al menos hay que reconocerlos.


----------



## Birke

Dr. Quizá said:


> …no tiene que ver con que la acción haya acabado o no, sino con que haya acabado el marco temporal. En el caso de "ayer", es algo acabado de forma absoluta.





Ese es el quid: el marco temporal.

Y en el caso de la frase  


> Desde los 15 a los 50 años de mi edad he militado en organizaciones anarquistas.


el marco temporal no son los años entre los 15 y los 50 ni los cuatro transcurridos desde entonces, sino la *edad* de XiaoRoel. Y ese marco no ha pasado puesto que él, en el momento de decir "mi edad", sigue vivo (¡por muchos años!)

Saludicos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Birke said:


> Ese es el quid: el marco temporal.
> 
> Y en el caso de la frase
> 
> el marco temporal no son los años entre los 15 y los 50 ni los cuatro transcurridos desde entonces, sino la *edad* de XiaoRoel. Y ese marco no ha pasado puesto que él sigue vivo (por muchos años)
> 
> Saludicos


 
  Con ese argumento, toda persona viva tiene que hablar siempre de su pasado con el tiempo compuesto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Nunca vi tan traída ni tan llevada la vida que *he vivido*!


----------



## Birke

MarieSuzanne said:


> Con ese argumento, toda persona viva tiene que hablar siempre de su pasado con el tiempo compuesto.



¡No! Sólo si habla de su pasado en una frase donde aparece un marco temporal aún no cerrado: la edad, la vida, el día, la semana: no importa lo largo que haya sido el periodo, ni lo lejos que esté en el tiempo. Sólo importa si el hablante lo considera cerrado o no.

Está claro que el lunes está igual de lejos haya yo dicho que 
-esta semana he ido al cine, y fue el lunes.
o si digo
-el lunes fui al cine.

Sólo que esta semana no ha acabado, y el lunes, ayer, desde luego ya acabó.

En una frase como la de XiaoRoel, bastaría eliminar "mi edad" para que lo natural fuera decir el verbo en indefinido:
_Entre los 15 y los 50 años milité…_

Igualmente, bastaría que se estuviera hablando de una persona efectivamente ya muerta, para que esa frase con "mi edad" exigiera el indefinido:
_Entre los 30 y los 33 años de su edad, Cristo proclamó…_


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> ¡Nunca vi tan traída ni tan llevada la vida que *he vivido*!


 
JEJEJE. 

No la que_* has vivido,*_ Xiao Roel, sino la que *viviste* entre los 15 y los 50 años. No sabemos qué _*hiciste*_ antes de los 15, ni qué _*has hecho*_ desde los 50.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Birke said:


> En una frase como la de XiaoRoel, bastaría eliminar "mi edad" para que lo natural fuera decir el verbo en indefinido:
> _Entre los 15 y los 50 años milité…_


 
  Pues resulta gracioso que, estando "de mi edad" totalmente de más en la frase, dado que es una redundancia, consideres que cambia el sentido de la frase lo bastante como para justificar un cambio de tiempo.


----------



## Ynez

XiaoRoel, por favor, a ver si aprendes a escribir mejor, ¿eh?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Ynez said:


> XiaoRoel, por favor, a ver si aprendes a escribir mejor, ¿eh?


 
¿Conoces los dichos "Al mejor cazador se le va la liebre" y "El mejor escribano echa un borrón"?
No nos estamos metiendo con XiaoRoel, sino con la tozudería de justificar lo injustificable.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Recuerdan ustedes (recordáis vosotros) aquel título, _Confieso que he vivido_ (no "que viví")?. 
Todos los procesos vitales, mientras viva el protagonista, pueden ser, y son, considerados como una "acción ocurrida en la misma unidad de tiempo que se menciona como transcurriendo en el momento en que se habla o se considera como produciendo consecuencias todavía" (M. Moliner, bajo la voz _verbo_), que es el primer uso del pretérito perfecto. Que yo sepa, todavía no estoy de cuerpo presente ni entregado a la tierra y, por tanto todos mis procesos vitales siguen actuando y provocando consecuencias en mi presente. Precisamente con el verbo _vivir_, cuando habla el protagonista de su propia vida, el perfecto suele ser pertinente.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sí, Xiao, es muy pertinente cuando hablas en general: he vivido, puesto que aún vivo. Pero no si te refieres a una experiencia concreta del pasado: no podrías decir, por ejemplo, _Hace tres años_ he vivido_ una experiencia muy traumática._


----------



## XiaoRoel

Si el trauma todavía tiene efectos en el momento del habla, debes usar mejor el tiempo compuesto, ahora bien, si el trauma ya no presenta secuelas, entonces lo correcto es el indefinido. Sigo insistiendo: el verbo _vivir_ es muy especial.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Xiao, creo que nos estamos desviando mucho del tema inicial. Es cierto que hay muchos casos en que la elección de un tiempo u otro depende de si se dé prioridad al aspecto psicológico o al objetivo, pero la pregunta inicial se refería a una frase concreta, _Ayer he ido al cine_, no al uso general de uno u otro tiempo. Y, si seguimos insistiendo con esto, es porque estamos esperando que los que afirmaron tajantemente que jamás un español diría tal cosa se retracten, vistas las pruebas en contrario aportadas.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pues había despistado la pregunta inicial. Gracias, MarieSuzanne, por centrarla. Aquí escuché más veces "ayer fui al cine", pero, al ser gallego (nos repugnan los tiempos compuestos por influencia del gallego, que no los tiene), mi opinión no es significativa. Aún así, y refiriéndome a mis vivencias fuera de Galicia, yo diría que estaríamos a la par. Todo dependerá de la idea de pasado que se tenga. Una persona joven usará el indefinido, pues para él el ayer es algo remoto, mientras que para una persona mayor esa sensación es de inminencia temporal, ya que en un largo trecho vital el ayer está ahí mismo.


----------



## mirx

MarieSuzanne said:


> Sí, Xiao, es muy pertinente cuando hablas en general: he vivido, puesto que aún vivo. Pero no si te refieres a una experiencia concreta del pasado: no podrías decir, por ejemplo, _Hace tres años_ he vivido_ una experiencia muy traumática._


 
De poder, pueden y lo hacen, el que sea objetivamente justificable ya es motivo de otro hilo en el que nos encontraríamos con las subjetividades al decidir qué y qué no es objetivo.

Además Marie, tenemos que tomar en cuenta que la mayoría de los usuarios aquí son un poco más letrados que el español común, y si en repetidas ocasiones aserveraron que no usan esta estrucutura en particular es por que quizá ellos no la utilicen aunque sus películas, programas de TV y radio estén llenos de dicho uso.

Y nuevamente sale a luz que aunque tiene todo que ver con períodos de tiempo, es la interpretación de "período" lo que divide opiniones.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Como ya han dicho por ahí arriba, todo depende del tiempo, de si este ha acabado o no... También, y con mucho pesar, he de reconocer que casi todo el mundo dice cosas como: "_he hecho ayer_", y perdonad la expresión, pero es absolutamente asqueroso.
Tras mucho pensar en esto y gracias a la ayuda de unos amigos, también he pensado que decir "_esta mañana he hecho_" está mal dicho, ya que la mañana ya ha concluido, pero sin embargo, no me suena nada mal... ¿Alguna idea?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Zio Gilito said:


> También, y con mucho pesar, he de reconocer que casi todo el mundo dice cosas como: "_he hecho ayer_", y perdonad la expresión, pero es absolutamente asqueroso.



¡Por fin un español que lo reconoce abiertamente! Felicitaciones por tu sinceridad.



> Tras mucho pensar en esto y gracias a la ayuda de unos amigos, también he pensado que decir "_esta mañana he hecho_" está mal dicho, ya que la mañana ya ha concluido, pero sin embargo, no me suena nada mal... ¿Alguna idea?



Pues has dado en la clave de la diferencia entre España y buena parte de Sudamérica. En España se hace hincapié en _*esta* mañana, *esta* semana, hoy_, etc., es decir, cualquier elemento verbal que acerque la situación al presente, para justificar la utilización del pretérito perfecto compuesto. En Sudamérica, en cambio, se tiende a considerar objetivamente la acción como acabada, por lo que aun en esos casos se puede utilizar el perfecto simple.


----------



## Zio Gilito

Ya veo lo que dices
y lo de mi sinceridad, creo también, que en donde yo vivo se cometen muchísimos más errores que, quizás, en cualquier otra parte del mundo respecto a este tema y muy poca gente se da cuenta de esto.
Una vez le preguntamos a uno: "_¿Qué hiciste ayer?_" y nos respondió "_¿Que qué he hecho ayer?_". Parece un chiste y la verdad es que nos reímos hasta más no poder, pero ciertamente, es realmente triste que la gente no se de cuenta de esta falta tan grave y que la diga casi como norma...


----------



## Pinairun

Quien esté libre de pecado, que tire la primera piedra. No sé a quién le he oído decir eso... ¿O debo decir "le oí"?

No se trata de que los hechos comunicados sean más o menos próximos al acto de habla, sino de que, explícita o implícitamente, el hablante los inserte en un período común o ajeno a ese momento.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Quien esté libre de pecado, que tire la primera piedra. No sé a quién le he oído decir eso... ¿O debo decir "le oí"?
> 
> No se trata de que los hechos comunicados sean más o menos próximos al acto de habla, sino de que, explícita o implícitamente, el hablante los inserte en un período común o ajeno a ese momento.
> 
> Saludos


 
¿*Ayer* es ajeno a *hoy*? 
¿O se consideran parte del mismo período en España?


----------



## Pinairun

Pienso que no se trata de que se considere en España o en Latinoamérica, sino de que lo considere el hablante, sea de donde sea.

Quizá el hablante considere que de ayer a hoy sólo ha pasado "un instante" en su vida, yo qué sé. Es todo tan complicado y subjetivo...


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> Pienso que no se trata de que se considere en España o en Latinoamérica, sino de que lo considere el hablante, sea de donde sea.
> 
> Quizá el hablante considere que de ayer a hoy sólo ha pasado "un instante" en su vida, yo qué sé. Es todo tan complicado...


 
No desesperes, Pina.  
Llegaremos algún día a la conclusión de que todos hablamos mal --pero eso ya lo sabíamos.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> No desesperes, Pina.
> Llegaremos algún día a la conclusión de que todos hablamos mal --pero eso ya lo sabíamos.


 
Ajá, en eso estamos ya de acuerdo.


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Ajá, en eso estamos ya de acuerdo.


 

Creo que aquí está la confusión. Igual que tú, Xiaoroel considera el uso del antepresente en su valor temporal. Por lo que dice Marisuzanne, y por cómo lo usamos en México (y tal vez en buena parte de Hispanoamérica), veo que por estos rumbos se le da más importancia al _aspecto_ verbal. Así es que nunca nos vamos a poner de acuerdo. Estamos hablando de cosas diferentes, y eso no es hablar mal.

Saludos.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

flljob said:


> Creo que aquí está la confusión. Igual que tú, Xiaoroel considera el uso del antepresente en su vlaor temporal. Por lo que dice Marisuzanne, y por cómo lo usamos en México (y tal vez en buena parte de Hispanoamérica), veo que se le da más importancia al _aspecto_ verbal. Así es que nunca nos vamos a poner de acuerdo. Estamos hablando de cosas diferentes, y eso no es hablar mal.
> 
> Saludos.



Coincido contigo. Dicho en otras palabras, en Hispanoamérica hacemos un uso más objetivo de estos tiempos, y en España un uso más subjetivo. Lo importante es comprender el otro punto de vista y no tildarlo de erróneo.


----------



## mirx

Zio Gilito said:


> "_esta mañana he hecho_" está mal dicho, ya que la mañana ya ha concluido, pero sin embargo, no me suena nada mal... ¿Alguna idea?


 
Esta mañana ya pasó, pero aún es parte del día de hoy que no ha terminado; por tal motivo los españoles dicen con toda libertad cosas como: "Esta mañana he comprado".


----------



## flljob

mirx said:


> Esta mañana ya pasó, pero aún es parte del día de hoy que no ha terminado; por tal motivo los españoles dicen con toda libertad cosas como: "Esta mañana he comprado".


 
Si esta mañana _ya pasó_, por estos rumbos diríamos _compré_, aunque haya terminado hace un segundo.

Si la mañana no ha terminado y existe la posibilidad de repetir la acción yo diría:

Esta mañana he visto a mi jefe cuatro veces. 

Si la mañana ya terminó (y esto depende de mi subjetividad también), aunque haya terminado hace un segundo, diría:

Esta mañana vi a mi jefe cuatro veces.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

mirx said:


> Esta mañana ya pasó, pero aún es parte del día de hoy que no ha terminado; por tal motivo los españoles dicen con toda libertad cosas como: "Esta mañana he comprado".



El problema es que toda unidad de tiempo puede ser parte de otra mayor. De ahí la poca "objetividad" de este criterio. Llevado a un extremo, toda persona viva podría referirse a cualquier momento de su pasado con el perfecto compuesto, puesto que su vida sigue.


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> Si esta mañana _ya pasó_, por estos rumbos diríamos _compré_, aunque haya terminado hace un segundo.
> 
> Si la mañana no ha terminado y existe la posibilidad de repetir la acción yo diría:
> 
> Esta mañana he visto a mi jefe 4 veces.
> 
> Si la mañana ya terminó (y esto depende mi subjetividad también), aunque haya terminado hace un segundo, diría:
> 
> Esta mañana vi a mi jefe cuatro veces.


 
Esto ya se ha repetido/repitió como 4 veces en el hilo.



MarieSuzanne said:


> toda persona viva *podría* referirse a cualquier momento de su pasado con el perfecto compuesto, puesto que su vida sigue.


 
Pueden y lo hacen, de ahí que estemos discutiendo en este hilo.


----------



## Vampiro

flljob said:


> Si la mañana no ha terminado y existe la posibilidad de repetir la acción yo diría:
> 
> Esta mañana he visto a mi jefe 4 veces.
> 
> Si la mañana ya terminó (y esto depende mi subjetividad también), aunque haya terminado hace un segundo, diría:
> 
> Esta mañana vi a mi jefe cuatro veces.


 
Este hilo es más largo que esperanza de pobre y no tengo tiempo de leerlo completo.  Pero me bastó esta página para comprender la polémica.
Yo lo diría de la misma forma que flljob.  Y por acá en los sures creo que todos harían lo mismo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## MarieSuzanne

mirx said:


> Pueden y lo hacen, de ahí que estemos discutiendo en este hilo.



Lo malo es que esa exageración parece llevar a la pérdida del pretérito simple, al menos en el habla. Va a acabar pasando como en el francés, el italiano y el catalán, donde ya sólo es literario.


----------



## ManPaisa

> Si la mañana no ha terminado y existe la posibilidad de repetir la acción yo diría:
> 
> Esta mañana he visto a mi jefe cuatro veces.
> 
> Si la mañana ya terminó (y esto depende de mi subjetividad también), aunque haya terminado hace un segundo, diría:
> 
> Esta mañana vi a mi jefe cuatro veces.


Igual lo diría yo.



MarieSuzanne said:


> Lo malo es que esa exageración parece llevar a la pérdida del pretérito simple, al menos en el habla. Va a acabar pasando como en el francés, el italiano y el catalán, donde ya sólo es literario.


 
Exacto.  Lo mismo pienso yo.


----------



## Zio Gilito

MarieSuzanne said:


> Lo malo es que esa exageración parece llevar a la pérdida del pretérito simple, al menos en el habla. Va a acabar pasando como en el francés, el italiano y el catalán, donde ya sólo es literario.


 Esperemos que no tengas razón... Pero no sólo es literario, en el sur de Italia se usa mucho el equivalente al nuestro pretérito perfecto simple, y en Francia se usan los dos, en Cataluña no he tenido la suerte de estar, por lo que no lo sé, pero en esos otros dos países sí que se usan.

En cuanto a lo de "_esta mañana he ido_", si consideramos que esta mañana ya ha terminado y el día no, también podemos considerar que aunque ayer ya ha terminado, la semana no, o el milenio no...

Entonces, ¿concedemos que "_esta mañana he hecho_" está mal o no?


----------



## flljob

Zio Gilito said:


> Entonces, ¿concedemos que "_esta mañana he hecho_" está mal o no?


 
En España, no. En México suena raro.

Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Zio Gilito said:


> Esperemos que no tengas razón... Pero no sólo es literario, en el sur de Italia se usa mucho el equivalente al nuestro pretérito perfecto simple, y en Francia se usan los dos, en Cataluña no he tenido la suerte de estar, por lo que no lo sé, pero en esos otros dos países sí que se usan.



Lo del sur de Italia lo desconozco; me guío más por lo que oigo en las películas y las canciones. Lo que me asombra sobremanera es lo que dices de Francia. Jamás he oído que lo usen y, en mis 12 años de estudio del francés, siempre comprobé que sólo existe en literatura.


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> Lo del sur de Italia lo desconozco; me guío más por lo que oigo en las películas y las canciones. Lo que me asombra sobremanera es lo que dices de Francia. Jamás he oído que lo usen y, en mis 12 años de estudio del francés, siempre comprobé que sólo existe en literatura.


 
Igual digo yo. 
Nunca he oído el *passé simple* en el francés cotidiano.


----------



## Zio Gilito

En realidad, yo tampoco lo he oído nunca, pero me lo dijo una profesora hace un par de años, ella es medio francesa, así que supuse que sería verdad... Quizás sería cuando era joven... Pido disculpas


----------



## nohayproblemas

Hola!

Yo tampoco he oído que se puede decir ‘ayer he ido al cine’, pero alguien ha mencionado que una cubana le dijo 'mi abuela ha muerto'. Eso sí me enseñaron que era correcto, aunque la cierta persona había muerto hace años, porque cuando dices 'Mi abuela ha muerto hace ocho años', esto es un pasado emocional. Me lo han dicho varios profesores de español.
Saludos a todos


----------



## flljob

Desgraciadamente se perdió un comentario magnífico de Pinairun, que explicaba el uso del antepresente en España. 
Para entender el porqué del uso del imperfecto, del antepresente y del pretérito simple se deben entender tres cosas: el modo, el tiempo y el aspecto verbal.
El aspecto verbal te lo da la flexión verbal (camin-é, camin-aba), las perífrasis verbales (no dejo de hacerlo) y el significado léxico (perfectivos: estornudar, morir, tronar, etc. Imperfectivos: soler, acostumbrar, caminar, etc).
Por su significado, morir, es un verbo perfectivo. Te mueres una sola vez y en un instante. Es un hecho que no se puede repetir. Por eso, en mi país, es muy raro decir "mi padre ha muerto". Por acá decimos "mi padre murió". Usaríamos el antepresente en un discurso un poco pedante y con un valor exclusivamente de pasado.

Saludos


----------



## carol_brasil

hola
este tema me parece muy interesante.

alguna vez habeis escuchado a algun cantante, actor, jugador de futbol que haya nacido en buenos aires hablando de esta forma que estamos hablando usando el preterito perfecto compusto con en adverbio ayer?
si teneis el video en youtube me podeis poner el link es muy importante para mi
espero vuestra ayuda

besos


----------



## Ushuaia

carol_brasil said:


> hola
> este tema me parece muy interesante.
> 
> alguna vez habeis escuchado a algun cantante, actor, jugador de futbol que haya nacido en buenos aires hablando de esta forma que estamos hablando usando el preterito perfecto compusto con en adverbio ayer?
> si teneis el video en youtube me podeis poner el link es muy importante para mi
> espero vuestra ayuda
> 
> besos



Hola, carol. Es un pedido difícil de satisfacer: en castellano rioplatense, "ayer" se usa conjugando el verbo en pretérito perfecto simple (el antiguo "indefinido").  
El pretérito perfecto compuesto está restringido, en el habla, a unos pocos y muy específicos usos; de hecho tu pregunta por acá sería "¿alguna vez escucharon a algún cantante...?".


----------



## carol_brasil

Ushuaia said:


> Hola, carol. Es un pedido difícil de satisfacer: en castellano rioplatense, "ayer" se usa conjugando el verbo en pretérito perfecto simple (el antiguo "indefinido").
> El pretérito perfecto compuesto está restringido, en el habla, a unos pocos y muy específicos usos; de hecho tu pregunta por acá sería "¿alguna vez escucharon a algún cantante...?".


 

sí, yo sé que es dificil, pero lo necesito mucho, para un trabajo 
por eso escribi en el tema a ver si aguien me puede ayudar. Es urgente que lo consiga. Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Es que, como dice Ushuaia, no oirás eso de un porteño... a no ser que sea un español disfrazado.


----------



## ManPaisa

carol_brasil said:


> alguna vez habeis escuchado a algun cantante, actor, jugador de futbol que haya nacido en buenos aires hablando de esta forma que estamos hablando usando el preterito perfecto compusto con en adverbio ayer?



Ni nacido en Bs. As. ni nacido en casi cualquier lugar de América Latina, pero me da la impresión de que algún que otro de España sí.


----------



## the big peter

Coincido con aviador y con muchos otros en la utilización de dicho tiempo…*hoy he tomado refresco tres veces* el día no ha acabado aún y todavía puedo volver a tomar, es decir que cabe la posibilidad que tome otra vez, entonces quedaría así, refiriéndome a algo que ya hice, *ayer tome refresco tres veces* , *hoy he ido al cine tres veces *o puede quedar así, *ayer fui al cine tres veces *así es como lo entiendo yo.
Gracias


----------



## ManPaisa

the big peter said:


> Coincido con aviador y con muchos otros en la utilización de dicho tiempo…*hoy he tomado refresco tres veces* el día no ha acabado aún y todavía puedo volver a tomar, es decir que cabe la posibilidad que tome otra vez, entonces quedaría así, refiriéndome a algo que ya hice, *ayer tome refresco tres veces* , *hoy he ido al cine tres veces *o puede quedar así, *ayer fui al cine tres veces *así es como lo entiendo yo.
> Gracias



Igual por aquí.

¿De dónde habremos sacado los latinoamericanos ese uso del pasado _*perfecto compuesto*_ para acciones del día de hoy que sabemos que podrían repetirse, y del _*perfecto simple *_para las que sabemos que no se van a repetir?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa said:


> Igual por aquí.
> 
> ¿De dónde habremos sacado los latinoamericanos ese uso del pasado _*perfecto compuesto*_ para acciones del día de hoy que sabemos que podrían repetirse, y del _*perfecto simple *_para las que sabemos que no se van a repetir?



Creo que del sentido original del tiempo, es decir, de una acción pasada *que continúa en el presente.*


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Igual por aquí.
> 
> ¿De dónde habremos sacado los latinoamericanos ese uso del pasado _*perfecto compuesto*_ para acciones del día de hoy que sabemos que podrían repetirse, y del _*perfecto simple *_para las que sabemos que no se van a repetir?


 
La pregunta debería ser para los españoles: ¿De dónde sacaron el uso del perfecto compuesto para referirse a hechos recientes?:
Puede ser una tendencia normal del español peninsular, aunque no se descarta una influencia del francés, del catalán o del italiano.

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

flljob said:


> La pregunta debería ser para los españoles: ¿De dónde sacaron el uso del perfecto compuesto para referirse a hechos recientes?:
> Puede ser una tendencia normal del español peninsular, aunque no se descarta una influencia del francés, del catalán o del italiano.
> 
> Saludos.


 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pretérito_perfecto_compuesto

saludos


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pret%C3%A9rito_perfecto_compuesto
> 
> saludos


 
¿Y de dónde habrá sacado la es.wikipedia que ya desapareció en México (México está en Latinoamérica)? Yo lo uso diariariamente. Hoy lo he usado varias veces y apuesto a que lo volveré a usar en el transcurso del día. Lo he dicho ya varias veces: lo uso con un sentido diferente al que se le da en España.
Creo que ahora sí la wikipedia está diciendo mentiras.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

las cosas facilitas said:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pret%C3%A9rito_perfecto_compuesto
> Saludos


 
Falso.
Yo mismo lo he usado hoy en varias ocasiones. 
Lo usamos a diario pero de manera diferente a como se usa en España.
Wiki miente.  Vilmente.


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> La pregunta debería ser para los españoles: ¿De dónde sacaron el uso del perfecto compuesto para referirse a hechos recientes?:
> Puede ser una tendencia normal del español peninsular, aunque no se descarta una influencia del francés, del catalán o del italiano.
> Saludos.


 
Escribí eso intencionalmente.

Para mí --pero no tengo prueba de ello--se debe a la influencia del francés.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

las cosas facilitas said:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pret%C3%A9rito_perfecto_compuesto
> 
> saludos


 

En Canarias tampoco ha desaparecido ni su uso es visto como afectado ni especialmente culto, pero el uso es similar al de la mayoría de América.



Mi padre ha llevado corbata toda su vida ( mi padre está vivo)

Mi padre llevó corbata toda su vida ( mi padre está muerto, da igual si murió hace diez minutos o hace diez años)

Hoy no vi el telediario.
No he visto el telediario en toda esta semana.


----------



## ManPaisa

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Mi padre ha llevado corbata toda su vida ( mi padre está vivo)
> 
> Mi padre llevó corbata toda su vida ( mi padre está muerto, da igual si murió hace diez minutos o hace diez años)
> 
> Hoy no vi el telediario.
> No he visto el telediario en toda esta semana.


 
Esos canarios sí saben lo que dicen.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

ManPaisa said:


> Falso.
> Yo mismo lo he usado hoy en varias ocasiones.
> Lo usamos a diario pero de manera diferente a como se usa en España.
> Wiki miente. Vilmente.


 
Lo que dice: ".....En estas provincias, como en las Islas Canarias y en gran parte de Hispanoamérica, es un tiempo verbal prácticamente desaparecido, usado muy escasamente, generalmente sólo como forma ultracorrecta del pretérito indefinido (o pretérito perfecto simple), que es la forma preferida ...."

Por cierto, he visto que tanto tu como flljop habeis usado el futuro para referiros al pasado, ¿eso cómo puede ser?

¿Y de dónde habrá sacado la es.wikipedia que ya desapareció en México 

¿De dónde habremos sacado los latinoamericanos ese uso del pasado 

En ambos casos, yo hubiera usado el Pretérito Perfecto:
de dónde ha sacado
de dónde hemos sacado

saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Para mí, más que influencia del francés, es una tendencia natural en las lenguas latinas a "esquivar" el pretérito simple, porque allí se reflejan todas las irregularidades de los verbos: sin duda el uso del pretérito compuesto es infinitamente más fácil. Por eso desapareció en francés y en italiano y sólo subsiste en literatura. Y por eso en francés está desapareciendo el uso del imperfecto del subjuntivo (que reproduce las irregularidades del pretérito simple).
Lo curioso es que se conserve tan bien en Latinoamérica, probablemente porque allí tenemos más la noción de "lengua heredada" a la que hay que respetar.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Las cosas facilitas, el uso del futuro como probabilidad es absolutamente normal, así como el uso del futuro compuesto para una probabilidad pasada.


----------



## Vampiro

MarieSuzanne said:


> Lo curioso es que se conserve tan bien en Latinoamérica, probablemente porque allí tenemos más la noción de "lengua heredada" a la que hay que respetar.


¿Y eso por qué?
Qué extraña afirmación...
_


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> Lo que dice: ".....En estas provincias, como en las Islas Canarias y en gran parte de Hispanoamérica, es un tiempo verbal prácticamente desaparecido, usado muy escasamente, generalmente sólo como forma ultracorrecta del pretérito indefinido (o pretérito perfecto simple), que es la forma preferida ...."
> 
> Por cierto, he visto que tanto tu como flljop habeis usado el futuro para referiros al pasado, ¿eso cómo puede ser?
> 
> ¿Y de dónde habrá sacado la es.wikipedia que ya desapareció en México
> 
> ¿De dónde habremos sacado los latinoamericanos ese uso del pasado
> 
> En ambos casos, yo hubiera usado el Pretérito Perfecto:
> de dónde ha sacado
> de dónde hemos sacado
> 
> saludos


 

No creo que no se use en España el futuro para preguntar.

¿De dónde vendrá ese uso del antepresente?
¿Mas quién *vendrá*?, ¿y por dónde? Verde que te quiero verde...

Y mira qué dice fray Luis de León:
Si los espíritus que crió Dios para siervos suyos, sin embarazos de carne, se torcieron del bien y perdieron el seso, ¿qué *serán* los que viven en cuerpos de lodo y son hechos de polvo?

¿*Habrá* alguien más castellano?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Vampiro said:


> ¿Y eso por qué?
> Qué extraña afirmación...
> _



Bueno, porque no seguimos la tendencia que veo en España, y que se comprueba en el francés y el italiano, de eludir el pretérito simple porque es más complejo.


----------



## ManPaisa

las cosas facilitas said:


> Lo que dice: ".....En estas provincias, como en las Islas Canarias y en gran parte de Hispanoamérica, es un tiempo verbal prácticamente desaparecido, usado muy escasamente, generalmente sólo como forma ultracorrecta del pretérito indefinido (o pretérito perfecto simple), que es la forma preferida ...."


Falso.



> Por cierto, he visto que tanto tu como flljop habeis usado el futuro para referiros al pasado, ¿eso cómo puede ser?


Por lo que te dijo Marie Suzanne:


> Las cosas facilitas, el uso del futuro como probabilidad es absolutamente normal, así como el uso del futuro compuesto para una probabilidad pasada.


 
Y porque según la_ Grámatica práctica del español_ del Instituto Cervantes:


> No siempre coinciden *tiempo gramatical* y *tiempo verbal.* Por ejemplo:
> Podemos usar...el tiempo presente para referirnos al futuro _(Mañana *termino *el trabajo)_
> Podemos usar el futuro para referirnos a hechos presentes que se presentan como algo incierto, probable: _Si no te ha saludado *será *porque no te ha visto._


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Sinceramente, yo creo que la Wikipedia de España nos achaca a los latinoamericanos un uso casi inexistente del pretérito perfecto compuesto para no reconocer que en España se usa en exceso.


----------



## merquiades

Hola Marie Suzanne.  En España, el pretérito indefinido no ha desparecido.  Se usa mucho y tampoco creo que la gente tenga problemas con la conjugación irregular de este tiempo. Es una cuestión de usos... con adverbios como "hoy" "este, esta, estos", que indican un pasado reciente, se usa sistemáticamente el préterito perfecto.  Puede que diga alguien "ayer he ido" pero no es frecuente... Pero si pones, por ejemplo, "el verano pasado, antes de ayer" todos usarían el indefinido, como en Hispanoamérica... Lo que dices del francés, es cierto.  Ya no se usa.  Y creo que tienes razón, se habrá perdido por ser un tiempo complejo y muy irregular. Los niños ni siquiera aprenden el passé simple en la escuela:-(.. Es siempre el último capítulo de los libros que usan y si no hay tiempo... lo que suele ocurrir siempre, es el capítulo que saltan.  El imperfecto de subjuntivo ni tiene capítulo... Saludos


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Pues yo suelo oír a mucha gente que habla de cosas absolutamente pasadas y utiliza el pretérito compuesto, eso sí, sin decir "ayer". Y también oigo (y hasta he leído en libros de buenas editoriales) pasados mal conjugados, como "andé" por "anduve", y pretéritos imperfectos, como "andara" por "anduviera".


----------



## Iv93

Unos ejemplos más sobre su posible uso en Latinoamérica (por lo menos en México):

*¿Ya comiste?* (Supongo que no sigues comiendo)
*- Sí, ya comí.* (No sigo comiendo)
*- No, no he comido.* (Estoy esperando comer *vinculación con el presente*)

*Hoy fui al cine [tres veces].* (Si es de noche y ya estoy en mi casa)
*Hoy he ido al cine tres veces.* (Sigo en el centro comercial y puede ser o tengo planeado seguir viendo más películas *vínculo*)
*
Ya terminé mi tarea de matemáticas.* (La tarea de matemáticas ya fue terminada)
*Sólo he terminado mi tarea de matemáticas.* (Sigo haciendo tarea, sólo que no la de matemáticas *vínculo con el presente*)

Sin embargo, he notado (hasta ahorita no he terminado de notar *otra vez vínculo*) construcciones en las que no estoy muy seguro como: "¡ya te dije que no hagas eso!", que cambia a: "¡ya te he dicho varias veces que no hagas eso!". Creo que es porque el "varias veces" le da un sentido de "las veces anteriores y ésta".


----------



## flljob

"¡ya te dije que no hagas eso!", que cambia a: "¡ya te he dicho varias veces que no hagas eso!". Creo que es porque el "varias veces" le da un sentido de "las veces anteriores y ésta". 

Yo creo que es porque muy probablemente se lo tendrás que decir nuevamente.


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Yo creo que es porque muy probablemente se lo tendrás que decir nuevamente.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## cassis13

Buenos dias !
Hay que tener en cuenta tambien que dependiendo de la region vamos a usar un tiempo u otro. En Asturias " ayer vi la pelicula" en madrid "ayer he visto la pelicula"
En general he visto es reciente y vi es algo en el pasado, pero entiendo tu confusion porque las dos acciones son pasadas y terminadas. Digamos que ayer esta acabado y hoy esta por acabar.


----------



## Bandama

Hola.

Parece que el debate ha tomado un cariz nacionalista. De lo que se trata, creo yo, es de comprobar mediante el intercambio de mensajes los distintos usos de estos dos tiempos para enriquecer nuestro conocimiento del lenguaje y ayudar a los hablantes no nativos que consulten este foro.

El Pretérito Perfecto Simple o Indefinido es un tiempo fundamentalmente *subjetivo*, que depende de lo que el hablante considere el presente (presente psicológico).

El siguiente artículo: 

http://aloxieusko.wordpress.com/200...rfecto-simple-o-preterito-perfecto-compuesto/

lo explica muy bien a través de las referencias al "_Diccionario de dudas y dificultades de la lengua española_", de Manuel Seco y a "_Hablar y escribir correctamente. Gramática normativa del español actua_l", de Leonardo Gómez Torrego.

Y, sí, en España se oye con frecuencia lo de "Ayer he ido al cine", y no sólo dicho por personas incultas sino también por profesores universitarios, por ejemplo. Lo digo yo que viví/he vivido (aquí el "he vivido", al contrario que en inglés, no implica que siga viviendo allí) casi veinte años en Madrid. Ahora bien, no lo hacen sistemáticamente, sino sólo (algunas personas) cuando desean aproximar el pasado al presente, dándole el aspecto de noticia para el oyente o para expresar que el hecho tiene repercusiones en el presente. Por ejemplo:

"Ayer he ido al cine y me he quedado impactado con la película"

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

cassis13 said:


> Buenos dias !
> Hay que tener en cuenta tambien que dependiendo de la region vamos a usar un tiempo u otro. En Asturias " ayer vi la pelicula" en madrid "ayer he visto la pelicula"
> En general he visto es reciente y vi es algo en el pasado, pero entiendo tu confusion porque las dos acciones son pasadas y terminadas. Digamos que ayer esta acabado y hoy esta por acabar.


 
Hola:

Creo que tengo que disentir, en Madrid también decimos, "ayer fui al cine", aunque puede que haya alguien que use el compuesto, que aquí hay gente casi todos los lados .

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Jellby

Yo no creo haber dicho ni oído "ayer he ido", ni al cine ni a ninguna otra parte. El pretérito perfecto se usa con periodos que incluyen el presente o que particularizamos con "este/a": hoy he ido al cine, esta mañana he ido al cine, esta semana he ido al cine, en lo que va de verano he ido al cine... 

Lo que sí podría darse es una conversación donde se mezclen los tiempos:

- ¿Ya has visto la película X?
- Sí, he ido esta semana.
- Pues yo fui el miércoles y no te vi.
- Es que yo fui al cine ayer.


----------



## Bandama

Hola.

Creo que Jellby y Antpax no me han entendido. Nunca he dicho que la construcción: "Ayer he ido al cine" sea la habitual en Madrid. Especifiqué que era minoritaria, pero que se oye decir a algunas personas y en determinadas circunstancias independientemente de su nivel cultural. Repito que he pasado casi veinte años de mi vida adulta en Madrid y que, al no haber nacido allí, tengo la perspectiva suficiente para percibir estas cosas. Varios de mis amigos madrileños utilizan en ocasiones el pretérito perfecto compuesto en frases como la del ejemplo. Esto no significa que esté criticando el habla de Madrid, sino simplemente ilustrando que este uso particular del pretérito perfecto simple _sí existe_ allí.


----------



## Antpax

Bandama said:


> Hola.
> 
> Creo que Jellby y Antpax no me han entendido. Nunca he dicho que la construcción: "Ayer he ido al cine" sea la habitual en Madrid. Especifiqué que era minoritaria, pero que se oye decir a algunas personas y en determinadas circunstancias independientemente de su nivel cultural. Repito que he pasado casi veinte años de mi vida adulta en Madrid y que, al no haber nacido allí, tengo la perspectiva suficiente para percibir estas cosas. Varios de mis amigos madrileños utilizan en ocasiones el pretérito perfecto compuesto en frases como la del ejemplo. Esto no significa que esté criticando el habla de Madrid, sino simplemente ilustrando que este uso particular del pretérito perfecto simple _sí existe_ allí.


 
Hola Bandama:

Creo que el que quizás no se explicó bien fui yo. Yo te doy la razón, sí se oye alguna vez que otra, aunque a mí me suena raro. Estaba citando a cassis, que afirmaba "en Madrid "ayer he visto la pelicula".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## flljob

Bandama said:


> .
> 
> 
> http://aloxieusko.wordpress.com/200...rfecto-simple-o-preterito-perfecto-compuesto/
> 
> 
> Saludos.


 
Lo explica muy bien para el uso en Madrid. Para el uso en México me parece completamente equivocado. Yo jamás diría: Hace tres años ha muerto mi padre, por el sentido imperfectivo que tiene el pretérito compuesto por estos rumbos. 
Todo esto ya se discutió, y varias veces, en este hilo. Es como el cuento de nunca acabar.

Saludos.


----------



## Antpax

flljob said:


> Lo explica muy bien para el uso en Madrid. Para el uso en México me parece completamente equivocado. Yo jamás diría: Hace tres años ha muerto mi padre, por el sentido imperfectivo que tiene el pretérito compuesto por estos rumbos.
> Todo esto ya se discutió, y varias veces, en este hilo. Es como el cuento de nunca acabar.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Hola:

No consigo abrir el enlace, la página casca, pero yo tampoco diría "hace tres ha muerto mi padre", diría "mi padre murió hace tres años". No sé, tal vez va a resultar que no soy de Madrid 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## aleCcowaN

Hace casi una hora que estoy leyendo este hilo, que me ha parecido interesantísimo y muy valioso -salvo algún poco afortunado comentario sobre la influencia del inglés-. Casualmente se trataba indirectamente este tema en otro hilo-culebrón reciente (que ahora luce un candadito de agradecer, que como su antecesor medieval evitará de sus participantes cualquier futuro pecadillo) porque existen diferencias profundas en los aspectos perfectivos e imperfectivos de ambos modos entre el habla europea y la americana y principalmente entre diferentes registros y ambientes, con traslapamientos  entre ellos.

Aunque tengo que leerlo más veces, el hilo me sirvió para ordenar varios aspectos e incorporar información nueva. La diferencia está en la función que se le da al aspecto perfectivo, que en general significa que las cosas han concluido. Sin embargo el pretérito perfecto compuesto pone al que enuncia en directa relación con lo concluido. En el caso español, el marco temporal va a ser importante y es allí donde adquiere esa función de "pasado reciente" o "pasado contemporáneo" que no se conoce en América, salvo en ciertas regiones como el Oriente Boliviano y zonas limítrofes de países vecinos. En América, y siguiendo una tradición que viene del español medieval, se lo relaciona con lo conocido y con lo que se entiende por cierto, manifestándose el aspecto perfectivo como un "pasado renovado". Ambos usos no son excluyentes ni el otro está ausente para cada grupo de hablantes, pero el centro de gravedad se ha desplazado en su evolución europea hacia la novedad y actualidad del enunciado, mientras que la América, más conservadora, se ha consolidado en su uso especial y de hecho le ha "negado" ese tiempo verbal a las personas de registro medio y bajo. 

Así aparecen 962 casos de *"ayer fui" site:es* y 71 de *"ayer he ido" site:es*. Lo importante no es el número sino la proporción. Abrir la frase con "ayer" implica más el deseo de informar de un hecho pasado, y el "he ido" no cuaja a ningún modelo en sus aspectos más generales. Pero busquemos *"fui ayer" site:es* y *"he ido ayer" site:es*, y obtenemos 793 y 100 casos: la brecha se reduce, pues en muchos casos parece ser mentalmente "he ido -¿cuándo? -ayer" donde el tiempo es un dato más que resulta ser "razonablemente contemporáneo" por lo menos para el hablante que lo usa. Para los casos *"fui hace unos días" site:es* y *"he ido hace unos días" site:es* con frecuencias de 73 y 32, la diferencia se estrecha, pues si bien "hace unos días" es más antiguo que "ayer", el hablante deliberadamente está restándole importancia al momento de la acción del verbo pues parece concentrarse cada vez más en la contemporaneidad de sus consecuencias.

En el uso americano, al menos el educado, que es bastante uniforme en el continente aunque como ya han comentado con la superposición del uso europeo en ciertas partes, este tiempo compuesto se usa para hablar, por ejemplo, de las experiencias. Cuando hace un rato leí la frase del estimado forero y sobre su militancia, inmediatamente interpreté -como funciona una mente americana- que la experiencia relatada estaba muy viva en él al momento de redactar el párrafo y principalmente, que no quería decir que había renunciado a y menos desdeñado su militancia sino que encontraba ahora la necesidad de hacer otras cosas. Así es que yo digo: todavía no comí nada desde el almuerzo pero he viajando en años pasados.

Lo más importante, y relacionado con el otro hilo-culebrón, es que para los americanos el pretérito perfecto simple informa también de hechos recientes, por eso tiene ciertas coordinaciones temporales que no satisfacen el paladar de una normativa más acomodada a usos del Viejo Continente. Por eso decimos aquí "no vi hasta el momento nada que me llame la atención" y "ayer no vi nada que me llamara la atención" y no la Coor-Dina-Ma-Tic "no vi hasta el momento nada que llamara la atención" (que no está mal, desde luego).


----------



## ManPaisa

aleCcowaN said:


> Por eso decimos aquí "no vi hasta el momento nada que me llame la atención"...



Ésa sería la versión rioplatense.  En la mayor parte de América Latina, por lo que _he leído _en este hilo, diríamos: "_no he visto_ hasta el momento nada que me llame la atención".

¿Por qué?  Por el marcador _'hasta el momento'_, que indica que el período aún _no ha terminado _y que todavía existe la posibilidad de que yo vea algo que me llame la atención.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> Ésa sería la versión rioplatense. En la mayor parte de América Latina, por lo que _he leído _en este hilo, diríamos: "_no he visto_ hasta el momento nada que me llame la atención".
> 
> ¿Por qué? Por el marcador _'hasta el momento'_, que indica que el período aún _no ha terminado _y que todavía existe la posibilidad de que yo vea algo que me llame la atención.


 
Yo estoy completamente de acuerdo con Colombia.

Saludos


----------



## aleCcowaN

ManPaisa said:


> Ésa sería la versión rioplatense.  En la mayor parte de América Latina, por lo que _he leído _en este hilo, diríamos: "_no he visto_ hasta el momento nada que me llame la atención".
> 
> ¿Por qué?  Por el marcador _'hasta el momento'_, que indica que el período aún _no ha terminado _y que todavía existe la posibilidad de que yo vea algo que me llame la atención.


Sí, mal ejemplo, porque mi intención fue mostrar que el pretérito perfecto simple puede coexistir con el presente del subjuntivo cuando se tratan asuntos "contemporáneos", pero busqué una situación "en extremo" que tiene menos extensión en el habla culta. ¿Que tal "pensé en algo que sirva"? Reprimido el deseo de poner "sirviera" ¿debe cambiarse el "pensé" por un "he pensado" o puede quedar así? El asunto es indagar si, del mismo modo que el perfecto compuesto puede "invadir" el pasado, el simple puede "invadir" el presente, y las fronteras geográficas de esos usos.


----------



## Jellby

aleCcowaN said:


> Así aparecen 962 casos de *"ayer fui" site:es* y 71 de *"ayer he ido" site:es*.



Hay que tener en cuenta que eso incluye frases como "desde ayer he ido tres veces a la frutería", "hasta ayer he ido haciendo lo que me pedías" o "menos ayer, he ido al cine todos los días esta semana"


----------



## ManPaisa

El otro día en un programa español de farándula, la invitada, una tal Adriana Rothlander, sólo se expresó en tiempo perfecto compuesto para referirse a acontecimientos del pasado. No usó el pretérito indefinido ni una sola vez durante su más de una hora de entrevista. ni siquiera cuando se refirió a su boda, que 'ha ocurrido', según ella, hace 41 años, o algo así.

¿Será que todas las penas las tiene muy presentes?


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

ManPaisa said:


> El otro día en un programa español de farándula, la invitada, una tal Adriana Rothlander, sólo se expresó en tiempo perfecto compuesto para referirse a acontecimientos del pasado. No usó el pretérito indefinido ni una sola vez durante su más de una hora de entrevista. ni siquiera cuando se refirió a su boda, que 'ha ocurrido', según ella, hace 41 años, o algo así.
> 
> ¿Será que todas las penas las tiene muy presentes?


 
Man, esa señora no es española de origen. Es argentina.
El fenómeno que has constatado puede ser una supuesta _ultracorrección_ para parecer más española que nadie.
Ella, que debe llevar muchos años viviendo en España, se daría cuenta de que su uso de los pretéritos difería del español y en algún momento decidió pasarlo todo al compuesto.
Si ves la televisión española y más esos programas de farándula donde no hablan precisamente académicos de la lengua te habrás dado cuenta de que los españoles no exageran tanto el uso del tiempo perfecto compuesto como al parecer hace ella.


----------



## ManPaisa

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Man, esa señora no es española de origen. Es argentina.
> El fenómeno que has constatado puede ser una supuesta _ultracorrección_ para parecer más española que nadie.



Eso lo explica todo, Pablo, incluso el seseo.
Gracias.


----------



## Naticruz

pilukona said:


> Hola:
> El Pretérito Perfecto Simple (PPS) se utiliza para una acción pasada en un tiempo acabado para el hablante.
> Ayer fui al cine. (acción pasada y AYER ya ha pasado)
> La semana pasada hice una tarta.(acción pasada y la semana ya pasó)
> El año pasado no comí boquerones.(Id)
> El Pret. Perfecto(PP) se utiliza para una acción pasada en un tiempo que no ha acabado para el hablante.
> Hoy he ido tres veces a la cocina. ( Acción pasada pero HOY no ha acabado)
> Esta semana he ido dos veces al cine( acción pasada pero la semana no ha acabado aún)


Añado:
 
Aprendí que hay regiones españolas que no siguen la regla, utilizando siempre el indefinido, como por ejemplo Galicia, Asturias y Canarias, así como amplias zonas de Latinoamérica.
 
Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Naticruz said:


> Añado:
> 
> Aprendí que hay regiones españolas que no siguen la regla, utilizando siempre el indefinido, como por ejemplo Galicia, Asturias y Canarias, así como amplias zonas de Latinoamérica.
> 
> Saludos


 

O es gran parte de España la que no sigue la regla si lo vemos de otra manera.
Yo diría que hay varias reglas.


----------



## Pinairun

Creo que algunos (no sé si muchos) gallegos y asturianos tienen preferencia por la forma del pretérito simple. La emplean cuando en castellano cabría esperar el perfecto.
Se debe a que en sus respectivas lenguas no usan la forma compuesta, pues _cantéi _equivale a _canté _y_ he cantado._ Y esto se refleja cuando hablan castellano.

No creo que lo hagan con ninguna intención, sino que es un fenómeno normal por el influjo entre lenguas que están en contacto.


----------



## Epilio

Así es, ni en Asturias ni en Galicia se usa ese compuesto. 

Se emplea, en todo caso, tener+participio aunque su significado no es totalmente equivalente a la forma castellana. Por ejemplo, originalmente _teño feito_ (gallego), _teo fechu_ (asturiano) quedaría como _tengo hecho_ en castellano.


----------



## snmhcp

*Atención: Nueva Pregunta*​

Una pregunta para mis amigos españoles: ¿Por qué utilizan los “tiempos perfectos” mucho más que “los simples”?.
  He ido a España varias veces, y es algo que siempre me ha llamado la atención: el uso constante de los tiempos perfectos, en ocasiones que, en mi opinión, los modos sencillos serían suficiente. El caso típico: los encendedores con la leyenda “Me lo han traído de Madrid”.
  No es difícil escuchar preguntas como: “¿Qué has comido?”, “¿Qué me ha dicho?”, “¿Qué te han regalado?”, etc. Para mi “¿Qué comiste?”, “¿Qué me dijo?”, “¿Qué te regalaron?”, etc., sería más preciso.
  Mi pregunta: ¿Hay alguna razón histórica para ello?. Obviamente es una costumbre muy arraigada, pero de alguna parte debe venir. Es importante aclarar que para nada quiero hacer una crítica del español hablado aquí o allá, sólo me parece curioso.
Saludos!



  PD: Una anécdota. Tuve la oportunidad de estudiar en Inglaterra con varios españoles, y a algunos de ellos les costaba aprender el uso del pasado perfecto del inglés, cosa curiosa ya que el uso es prácticamente el mismo que en el español, y nuestro profesor estaba contrariado. En alguna clase estábamos trabajando con éste tiempo, y un compañero escribió “Have you eaten?”. Obvio que la respuesta era “si, muchísimas veces en mi vida”. La verdad que nos sirvió a todos (aparte de para pasar un buen rato) para entender que el uso continuo de “ha/has/han” confundía a algunos de los españoles del grupo.


----------



## Probo

Hola: Yo provengo del País Vasco, pero llevo en en el Noroeste de la Península un montón de años. Tengo que decir que me ha pasado justo lo contrario que a ti: he observado que en León y Galicia se ha simplificado el sistema verbal hasta casi desterrar las formas compuestas. La respuesta, evidentemente, tiene que ver con las lenguas y dialectos del Noroeste peninsular, donde esas formas compuestas prácticamente no existen. Pero tu pregunta es sobre los que *sí* las usamos. Como lingüista, me parece evidente que las lenguas que carecen de ciertos recursos los suplen perfectamente con otros que les son propios, es decir, lo que se pueda expresar en castellano con un tiempo compuesto, se puede expresar con la misma exactitud en, por ejemplo, gallego, sirviéndose de otros recursos propios de esta lengua. 
Dicho esto, ¿qué diferencia encuentro yo entre _he comido_ y _comí_? Como se me echarán encima -seguramente con razón- algunos foreros, diré que es una apreciación personal basada en todo caso en una reflexión de mucho tiempo y apoyada en opiniones de gente mucho más experta: el uso de _he comido_ hace referencia a una acción que se ha concluido _ya_ en un tiempo que _todavía_ es presente. Por ejemplo _Esta semana he comido tres veces en casa de mi madre. _*Esta semana* no ha terminado, por lo que yo sitúo la acción verbal en un tiempo presente; uso, por tanto, un _presente perfecto_. _Ayer comí en casa de mi madre_. *Ayer* ya ha terminado y como la acción está también terminada, uso un _pasado perfecto_. 
Hay quien cree -erróneamente, en mi opinión- que _comí_ se refiere a una acción lejana y _he comido_ a una más próxima en el tiempo. Si vemos este ejemplo, podemos ver que no es así: _Este año *hemos ganado* cuatro partidos, pero el mes pasado no *ganamos ninguno*_. Es diciembre y los partidos que ganamos fueron en enero y febrero, bastante lejos por tanto. Pero es un presente, porque enero, febrero y diciembre son del mismo año. Noviembre está más próximo, pero es pasado, porque en este caso la unidad temporal que he elegido ha sido el mes, y no el año.
Me temo, no obstante, que el uso de estas formas está perdiendo a marchas forzadas esta diferencia, y el uso de una u otra cada vez depende más del gusto y del estilo del hablante, por lo que, como he dicho, otros foreros, con mucha razón, no estarán de acuerdo conmigo. Qué le vamos a hacer. Espero haberte ayudado, si es que has llegado hasta aquí . Un saludo.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Me parece correctísimo decir ¿Qué has comido (hoy)? no sería correcto decir ¿Qué has comido ayer?. 
¿Qué has hecho este mes?
¿Qué hiciste el mes pasado?
¿Qué te han regalado (esta navidad/ este año)?
¿Qué te regalaron (en tu cumpleaños hace un mes/ el año pasado?
¿Qué te ha dicho (hace un momento/esta mañana)?
¿Qué te dijo (ayer)?

P.D. veo que Probo lo ha explicado perfectamente


----------



## Dr. Quizá

¿Cómo va a ser más preciso usar una sola forma cuando las dos tienen significados distintos?

Y no, no es igual ni prácticamente igual que en inglés.


----------



## Södertjej

snmhcp said:


> No es difícil escuchar preguntas como: “¿Qué has comido?”, “¿Qué me ha dicho?”, “¿Qué te han regalado?”, etc. Para mi “¿Qué comiste?”, “¿Qué me dijo?”, “¿Qué te regalaron?”, etc., sería más preciso.
> Mi pregunta: ¿Hay alguna razón histórica para ello?. Obviamente es una costumbre muy arraigada, pero de alguna parte debe venir. .


Sí la hay, viene de que el castellano evolucionó así desde el latín y ésa forma de usar esos tiempos verbales es correctísima. Usamos el perfecto para hechos más recientes, recientemente terminados o con un efecto en el presente y los simples (imperfecto/indefinido) para los que están en el pasado y desligados del presente.

Si luego en America se optó por usar más los tiempos simples al evolucionar las variedades americanas, eso se convirtió en un uso estándar para esas variedades que nos es ajeno. En todo caso la pregunta sería por qué allí se simplificó, no por qué nosotros hemos mantenidos ese uso.

Disculpa si te malinterpreto pero tu pregunta parece implicar algo así como si el español de América y el de España hubieran evolucionado de forma paralela y en España en algún momentos nos hubiésemos desviado de la norma. No es así. El español de América surgió a partir del de España y por tanto puedes buscar explicaciones a por qué allí evolucionó de tal o cual forma, pero no por qué nosotros mantuvimos unos tiempos verbales que allí, por el motivo que sea no se usan, o se usan de manera diferente.

Otra cosa: Que para tí sea más preciso no usar estos tiempos compuestos me resulta incoherente. Limitarse a un sólo tiempo verbal no puede ser más preciso que usar dos, por pura lógica.

Entiendo que para ti lo familiar sea tu variedad del español, que no sé de qué país serás, pero entiendo que de América, donde los tiempos perfectos se usan menos por diferentes motivos. Otro ejemplo: en Galicia es más usual usar esos tiempos simples que propones por influencia del gallego, que carece de tiempos compuestos.

En cuanto a los estudiantes españoles, otra cosa muy diferente son los usos del present perfect en inglés y en español, aunque imagino que la frase del ejemplo no sería "have you eaten?" pero no es cuestión de debatirlo en este foro, que es Sólo español. Sólo comentar que el uso del present perfect inglés para hablar de acciones que siguen en el presente es totalmente ajeno al español donde la misma estructura traducida literalmente suena bien, pero tiene otro significado.

Lo que en inglés se dice literalmente "he estado en Londres dos semanas" es español se dice "llevo en Londres dos semanas", porque "he estado en Londres dos semanas" en castellano significa "ya no estoy en Londres, acabo de volver después de dos semanas".


----------



## ManPaisa

snmhcp said:


> He ido a España varias veces, y es algo que siempre me ha llamado la atención: el uso constante de los tiempos perfectos, en ocasiones que, en mi opinión, los modos sencillos serían suficiente.



Creo que has planteado mal la pregunta.  En el español de América se usan tanto los tiempos compuestos como los simples, sólo que se usan de forma diferente que en España.

Eso de decir que _los modos sencillos serían suficiente_ (sic) no es correcto porque sugiere que necesariamente existe la alternativa de usar uno u otro.  Tanto para los españoles como para los americanos cada uno de los tiempos tiene su razón de ser y su uso apropiado en un contexto determinado.

PD -  Hablar de tiempo*s* simple*s *y compuesto*s* tampoco es lo más acertado.  Sólo nos referimos al pasado perfecto simple y al pasado perfecto compuesto, que son los que presentan diferencias de uso entre España y América.  Como lo han sugerido algunos españoles, también hay diferencias en su país, al igual que las hay entre los diversos países y regiones del continente americano.


----------



## Södertjej

Una cosa que sí es cierta es que en el habla coloquial y descuidada en ciertas zonas de España sí se usa a veces el perfecto cuando ya no procedería usarlo (como en Galicia sucede a la inversa). Un ejemplo: "he estado en Nueva York el año pasado". Y eso se puede encontrar en cualquier blog escrito por cualquiera.

Pero ese uso no tiene que ver con su uso correcto cuando procede según las normas que lo rigen y que, repito, no son iguales en América.


----------



## Ibermanolo

ManPaisa said:


> Creo que has planteado mal la pregunta. En el español de América se usan tanto los tiempos compuestos como los simples, sólo que se usan de forma diferente que en España.


 
¿Cómo o cuándo se usan en el español de América los tiempos compuestos?


----------



## ManPaisa

El pretérito perfecto compuesto se usa en gran parte de América para referirse a situaciones que podrían prolongarse o repetirse en el futuro y no para situaciones que terminan en el período actual (desde el punto de vista del hablante).



 Hoy almorcé a las 13:00 horas (no se puede repetir)
 Lo llamé hoy por telefono (no lo volveré a llamar)
 Lo he llamado dos veces hoy por teléfono (voy a volver a llamarlo)
 Hoy he visto dos pelis en la tele (pienso ver una tercera)
 Hoy vi dos pelis en la tele (no pienso ver una tercera)
 
Para más información, leer aquí (p. 169)

PD -  Soy consciente de que los usos son distintos en el español rioplatensey en algunos otros lugares de Hispanoamérica.


----------



## snmhcp

¡Hola a tod@s!, muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas.
  Hay varias cosas, y me gustaría ir punto por punto.

  PROBO.



> Dicho esto, ¿qué diferencia encuentro yo entre _he comido_ y _comí_? Como se me echarán encima -seguramente con razón- algunos foreros, diré que es una apreciación personal basada en todo caso en una reflexión de mucho tiempo y apoyada en opiniones de gente mucho más experta: el uso de _he comido_ hace referencia a una acción que se ha concluido _ya_ en un tiempo que _todavía_ es presente. Por ejemplo _Esta semana he comido tres veces en casa de mi madre. _*Esta semana* no ha terminado, por lo que yo sitúo la acción verbal en un tiempo presente; uso, por tanto, un _presente perfecto_. _Ayer comí en casa de mi madre_. *Ayer* ya ha terminado y como la acción está también terminada, uso un _pasado perfecto_.
> (…)
> Me temo, no obstante, que el uso de estas formas está perdiendo a marchas forzadas esta diferencia, y el uso de una u otra cada vez depende más del gusto y del estilo del hablante



Pues estamos de acuerdo, aunque también tendría que agregar que también se utiliza para hablar de un pasado no determinado. “Yo he comido langosta” no plantea un punto específico en el pasado, en algún punto de mi vida lo he hecho. 

  Pero precisamente el asunto va por ahí. Con frecuencia se escucha “Ayer he comido en casa de mi madre”, y es precisamente la forma que me genera la duda y este post. Creo que has dado en el clavo con el tema de los estilos. 

  Por cierto, el tema de los localismos y la influencia de los distintos dialectos e idiomas que conviven en España es súper interesante, habría que ir sobre ello alguna vez.

Södertjej:



> Disculpa si te malinterpreto pero tu pregunta parece implicar algo así como si el español de América y el de España hubieran evolucionado de forma paralela y en España en algún momentos nos hubiésemos desviado de la norma. No es así. El español de América surgió a partir del de España y por tanto puedes buscar explicaciones a por qué allí evolucionó de tal o cual forma, pero no por qué nosotros mantuvimos unos tiempos verbales que allí, por el motivo que sea no se usan, o se usan de manera diferente.



Para nada es mi intención. Todas las versiones del español han evolucionado, y la distancia geográfica ha hecho que se diferencien con el tiempo. No creo que haya una forma “más correcta” que otra, ni mucho menos, pero ciertamente son distintas. El español, versión 2009, no tiene nada que ver con la versión 1492, mucho ha evolucionado en conjunto, y mucho se ha diferenciado en el camino. 



> Otra cosa: Que para ti sea más preciso no usar estos tiempos compuestos me resulta incoherente. Limitarse a un sólo tiempo verbal no puede ser más preciso que usar dos, por pura lógica.



Pues no veo la lógica, y pienso que el problema es que no me he sabido explicar. Para mi decir: “Tal equipo ha jugado correctamente”, tiene todo el sentido del mundo si estamos narrando el juego, o si hablamos de una apreciación que abarque toda la temporada. Si estamos hablando del juego al día siguiente, y sólo nos estamos limitando a ese juego en particular, “El equipo jugó correctamente” es mucho más preciso. No creo que se trate de sumar por sumar.


> Una cosa que sí es cierta es que en el habla coloquial y descuidada en ciertas zonas de España sí se usa a veces el perfecto cuando ya no procedería usarlo (como en Galicia sucede a la inversa). Un ejemplo: "he estado en Nueva York el año pasado". Y eso se puede encontrar en cualquier blog escrito por cualquiera.
> 
> Pero ese uso no tiene que ver con su uso correcto cuando procede según las normas que lo rigen y que, repito, no son iguales en América.



Precisamente esa es mi pregunta. No sólo en blogs, sino en prensa especializada, televisión, etc.

  Ibermanolo.



> ¿Cómo o cuándo se usan en el español de América los tiempos compuestos?



Seguramente se me quedará alguno por ahí, pero intentaré resumirlo (listados por memoria, no por frecuencia de uso).

  1)Cuando no se determina el punto preciso en el pasado: “He comido muchas cosas ricas (en mi vida”.

  2)Cuando el pasado tiene conexión directa con el presente, o dicho en otras palabras, cuando el pasado no ha terminado: “He sacado buenas notas en el colegio” (el año no ha terminado).

  3)Cuando se habla algo cuyo estado ha cambiado, y que tiene conexión con otro pasado, o con el presente: “Me habías dicho que iríamos a la fiesta, ahora me dices que estas ocupado”. “Caracas se había convertido en la principal ciudad del país mucho antes de su designación como capital”.

  Con total seguridad encontraría algunos usos más. En todo caso no se utiliza para hablar de un pasado reciente, si el momento de la acción culminó.

  Saludos a tod@s!.


----------



## Södertjej

snmhcp said:


> Pues estamos de acuerdo, aunque también tendría que agregar que también se utiliza para hablar de un pasado no determinado. “Yo he comido langosta” no plantea un punto específico en el pasado, en algún punto de mi vida lo he hecho.


Justo aquí el español coincide con el inglés, con el que establecías una comparación. En España también usamos este tiempo con jamás, siempre, el único caso en el que coincide con el inglés en cuanto a su uso con acciones que se extiende al presente. "Siempre me ha gustado Johnny Depp".


snmhcp said:


> Pero precisamente el asunto va por ahí. Con frecuencia se escucha “Ayer he comido en casa de mi madre”, y es precisamente la forma que me genera la duda y este post. Creo que has dado en el clavo con el tema de los estilos.


No es un uso correcto, pero existe un uso similar llamado afectivo que se usa cuando uno lo siente cercano. "Mi madre ha muerto hace ya siete años", es decir, lo siento como reciente.


snmhcp said:


> Por cierto, el tema de los localismos y la influencia de los distintos dialectos e idiomas que conviven en España es súper interesante, habría que ir sobre ello alguna vez.


No tienes más que buscar en los hilos antiguos y verás que poco nuevo queda por aportar



snmhcp said:


> No creo que haya una forma “más correcta” que otra, ni mucho menos, pero ciertamente son distintas. El español, versión 2009, no tiene nada que ver con la versión 1492, mucho ha evolucionado en conjunto, y mucho se ha diferenciado en el camino.


No he dicho que haya una forma más correcta que otra, sino que esa forma que a ti te extraña y hasta te provoca gracia es perfectamente correcta. 

Por otra parte, el español de América empezó a separarase del de España bastante después de 1492.



snmhcp said:


> Pues no veo la lógica, y pienso que el problema es que no me he sabido explicar. Para mi decir: “Tal equipo ha jugado correctamente”, tiene todo el sentido del mundo si estamos narrando el juego, o si hablamos de una apreciación que abarque toda la temporada. Si estamos hablando del juego al día siguiente, y sólo nos estamos limitando a ese juego en particular, “El equipo jugó correctamente” es mucho más preciso. No creo que se trate de sumar por sumar.


Si ha jugado hace un año no usamos el mismo tiempo que si ha jugado esta mañana. "España jugó muy bien en la Eurocopa". Pero en las noticias de por la noche del día del partido España-Austria, el periodista dirá "España ha jugado muy bien" ya que acaba de jugar. Por lo tanto tu afirmación de que se es más preciso con un tiempo que con dos es a lo que no le veo lógica. Nosotros matizamos entre lo recién terminado y lo terminado hace más tiempo. Eso no quita que haya gente que lo use mal, como ya se ha dicho.

La misma diferencia verás en los titulares de los periódicos


snmhcp said:


> Precisamente esa es mi pregunta. No sólo en blogs, sino en prensa especializada, televisión, etc.


Sí, en las noticias recientes se usa el perfecto precisamente para indicar esa proximidad con el presente característica de su uso, algo que en tu variedad del español por lo que dices no se da, por el motivo que sea.


----------



## MOMO2

Hola Snmhcp.

No entiendo de dónde eres.


----------



## snmhcp

Södertjej:

  Pues te cuento que, desde mi punto de vista, acabo de encontrar el problema.



> Nosotros matizamos entre lo recién terminado y lo terminado hace más tiempo.



Perfectamente comprensible. Ahora entiendo la diferencia.

  Sin embargo queda la pregunta: ¿Por qué?. Gramaticalmente se utiliza sólo si ese pasado tiene conexión con el presente, o si el pasado como tal no ha terminado. Me parece curioso que la idea sea expresar que algo pasó en un pasado no distante, ya que no es el uso “oficial”, ¿me explicó?. Hasta dónde puedo recordar, no existe, gramaticalmente, una manera de expresar diferencias temporales pasadas desde el verbo. Obviamente se trata de complementar la expresión adecuadamente, y mucho depende de cómo siga la oración, pero verbalmente “he comido” y “comí” sólo se diferencian por su conexión con el presente, no con el tiempo transcurrido entre la acción y la oración. Tu ejemplo "mi madre ha muerto" es bastante revelador, sin el complemento, desde el verbo, percibes una diferencia temporal entre "mi madre ha muerto" y "mi madre murió", aunque desde el punto de vista gramatical no se encuentre allí. De hecho Probo habló sobre esto y estoy de acuerdo con él.


  Con respecto al resto, pues estamos de acuerdo en el tema del inglés, y algunos puntos más. Con respecto a las diferencias que se pueden encontrar en el español, pues que quieres que te diga, creo que sería tema de otra discusión. En todo caso creo que te ofende el tema, y para nada es mi intención, es sólo una pregunta que me genera curiosidad, nada más.

Por cierto, hablando del componente emocional. En una parte de Venezuela se tiende a decir "mi madre es muerta", y la razón es precisamente que de ese modo expresa que dicha muerte es aún dolorosa. Es una expresión gramaticalmente incorrecta y, curiosamente, bastante antigua. De hecho en un par de documentos de la colonia se han encontrado referencias en este sentido. La razón de que sea en esa parte de Venezuela, y no en otras, es que el idioma nativo de la zona, centraba toda la acción del discurso en el hablante, una persona muere una sóla vez, pero su repercusión era presente en mí, así "alguien es muerto". Curioso, no.

Saludos!.


----------



## Södertjej

snmhcp said:


> Sin embargo queda la pregunta: ¿Por qué?. .. Gramaticalmente se utiliza sólo si ese pasado tiene conexión con el presente, o si el pasado como tal no ha terminado. Me parece curioso que la idea sea expresar que algo pasó en un pasado no distante, ya que no es el uso “oficial”, ¿me explicó?


Te equivocas, sí es el "uso oficial". Sólo que no se llama oficial. Es el uso idiomático de este tiempo verbal en este lado del Atlántico. ¿Por qué? Porque así ha evolucionado su uso desde el latín original hasta nuestros días.



snmhcp said:


> Hasta dónde puedo recordar, no existe, gramaticalmente, una manera de expresar diferencias temporales pasadas desde el verbo.


Me temo que recuerdas mal. El objetivo de los tiempos verbales es precisamente ése, marcar matizaciones temporales. El indefinido (estudié) aporta el significado de una acción finalizada en el pasado. El imperfecto (estudiaba) una acción que no había finalizado en el pasado, etc. etc. etc.

No creo que tenga mucho sentido debatir los tiempos verbales si tienes la peculiar idea de que los verbos no aportan matizaciones temporales. Las aportan y precisamente ése es su objeto. El español tiene un sistema verbal muy rico que precisamente permite aportar múltiples matizaciones.

Me permito recordarte que revises los múltiples hilos antiguos que hay sobre el uso del perfecto para ver interesantísimos aportes, bibliografía de autores reconocidos, etc.

"Es muerto" es un arcaicismo, que en otras zonas ha caído en desuso, pero quizá en ciertas zonas de Venezuela pervive, por lo que dices. Pero "ser muerto" en el sentido de "ser asesinado" como pasiva es un uso idiomático, si bien no en un registro coloquial. "Fue muerto por disparos de la policía". 

Nada que ver con el tema de este hilo, de todas formas.


----------



## MOMO2

ManPaisa said:


> Creo que has planteado mal la pregunta. En el español de América se usan tanto los tiempos compuestos como los simples, sólo que se usan de forma diferente que en España.
> 
> Eso de decir que _los modos sencillos serían suficiente_ (sic) no es correcto  porque sugiere que necesariamente existe la alternativa de usar uno u otro. Tanto para los españoles como para los americanos cada uno de los tiempos tiene su razón de ser y su uso apropiado en un contexto determinado.
> 
> PD - Hablar de tiempo*s* simple*s *y compuesto*s* tampoco es lo más acertado.
> Sólo nos referimos al pasado perfecto simple y al pasado perfecto compuesto, que son los que presentan diferencias de uso entre España y América. Como lo han sugerido algunos españoles, también hay diferencias en su país, al igual que las hay entre los diversos países y regiones del continente americano.


 
Muy bien explicado.


----------



## snmhcp

Södertjej
  Por alguna razón siento que estamos discutiendo por discutir.


> Te equivocas, sí es el "uso oficial". Sólo que no se llama oficial. Es el uso idiomático de este tiempo verbal en este lado del Atlántico. ¿Por qué? Porque así ha evolucionado su uso desde el latín original hasta nuestros días.


  Ya, eso era todo. Es un uso idiomático. 


> Me temo que recuerdas mal. El objetivo de los tiempos verbales es precisamente ése, marcar matizaciones temporales. El indefinido (estudié) aporta el significado de una acción finalizada en el pasado. El imperfecto (estudiaba) una acción que no había finalizado en el pasado, etc. etc. etc


  Vamos a ver si me puedo explicar mejor esta vez. Exactamente dije “Hasta dónde puedo recordar, no existe, gramaticalmente, una manera de expresar diferencias temporales pasadas desde el verbo.”, es decir, si digo estudié, desde el verbo, no puedo identificar si ya la acción culminó el año pasado, hace cinco años, o ayer en la tarde, que es, hasta dónde entiendo, el uso idiomático de “he estudiado” que, según tu ejemplo, sería una manera de decir que la acción terminó hace poco. 


> No creo que tenga mucho sentido debatir los tiempos verbales si tienes la peculiar idea de que los verbos no aportan matizaciones temporales. Las aportan y precisamente ése es su objeto. El español tiene un sistema verbal muy rico que precisamente permite aportar múltiples matizaciones.


  Creo que lees lo que quieres leer. Obviamente los diferentes tiempos verbales aportan diferencias temporales pero, y disculpa que me cite, la idea continúa “verbalmente “he comido” y “comí” sólo se diferencian por su conexión con el presente, no con el tiempo transcurrido entre la acción y la oración”, eso es lo que quería decir. Si digo: “la semana pasada compré unos zapatos nuevos, me inscribí en la universidad y vi el partido de fútbol por la televisión”, desde los verbos no hay manera de saber que pasó antes y que pasó después. Tenemos que confiar en que han sido listadas en orden, lo que pertenece a toda la oración, pero verbalmente sólo podemos decir que las tres acciones ocurrieron en el pasado. 

  Si existe un modo no idiomático de distinguir entre dos acciones culminadas en el pasado, cuál de ellas es la reciente y cuál es la antigua, por favor házmelo saber.
  Saludos!.


----------



## Södertjej

Como verás, tu hilo se ha unido a uno más antiguo sobre este mismo tema. 

Ya que las normas del foro nos piden que leamos los hilos anteriores a fin de evitar repetir las mismas consultas y las mismas respuestas, creo que es buena idea que le des un vistazo a todos los mensajes anteriores de este hilo, que son unas cuantas páginas  y a los enlaces que se proporcionan.

También hay en el foro multitud de hilos antiguos sobre estos tiempos verbales y sobre otros tiempos, donde se explica qué tiempos usar para hechos finalizados en el pasado, hechos en curso en el pasado, sucesión de hechos en el pasado, etc. Sin duda encontrarás toda la información que te interesa sobre este asunto y si te interesa alguno en concreto sobre el que quieras más información, siempre puedes retomar la dicusión en ellos.


----------



## Istriano

''*El 11 de mayo de 2010*, en el paraninfo  de la Universidad de Salamanca,*  se ha celebrado* la  presentación del _Manual_ de la _Nueva  gramática de la lengua española.''

_Parece que a la RAE, le gusta el uso _aorístico _de presente  perfecto.


Del manual; 23.4.1b (página 438)

     Quote:


> El pretérito perfecto compuesto  admite  además una segunda interpretación, la llamada *interpretación   perfectiva o de aoristo*, como en_ Ha muerto hace dos meses_ (uso característico del español boliviano, pero   presente también en otras variedades), donde _ha muerto_ adquiere   el significado que corresponde a _murió_. La interpretación de antepresente de_ he cantado_ se   registra en la zona central y meridional del español europeo, en el   costeño peruano, en el andino boliviano y colombiano, en el noroeste de la Argentina (desde Tucumán   hasta la frontera con Bolivia), en la región central de este país   (especialmente en el noroeste de Córdoba) y, con mayores restricciones, también en Cuba y   otras zonas del área antillana.


----------



## Namarne

Leída la frase suelta, suena extraña, pero al leerla en la página a la que remites en tu enlace, simplemente da la impresión de que la noticia se redactó cuando tuvo lugar esa presentación. 
(Me parece que no es un uso como el que sugieres).


----------



## Realice

Namarne said:


> Leída la frase suelta, suena extraña, pero al leerla en la página a la que remites en tu enlace, simplemente da la impresión de que la noticia se redactó cuando tuvo lugar esa presentación.


Si, pero vamos... que como no lo redactaran el mismo día 11 de Mayo por la tarde-noche, tampoco sé si tiene mucha justificación. Ahí con la fecha enterita puesta en número (lo que da idea de que escribían el mensaje para mantenerlo largo tiempo), yo creo que hubiera elegido una redacción en presente simple o en pasado simple.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Está más que claro que la noticia se publica el mismo día de la celebración.

Y para confirmarlo:
Aparecida en 1771 la primera edición de la Gramática académica, que  entonces se llamaba de la lengua castellana, desde mediados del siglo  XIX comenzó la Real Academia Española a publicar, de manera paralela al  texto básico, compendios y epítomes para las enseñanzas secundaria y  primaria, respectivamente. Cuarenta y nueve ediciones se sucedieron  hasta el año 1949. Sobre esa pauta, a los dos volúmenes de la _Nueva gramática,_ se añade *hoy* el _Manual_ que la compendia, al que seguirá una _Gramática básica._


----------



## Istriano

Google site:es

*''ayer he ido''*  18 100 (12,1%)
*''ayer fui''*  134 000 (87,9%)

No es un porcentaje tan bajo (12,1 %). Si fuese una etnia, tería derecho a una autonomía. 
*''Ayer he ido''* con 12.1% de uso en los sitios españoles es más usado que los regionalismos/latinoamericanismos:

*''hoy fui''* (4,2 %) [vs ''hoy he ido'' 95.8%]
*''ya fui''* (2.7%) [vs ''ya he ido'' 97.3% ]
*''todavía no fui''* (0.4%) [vs ''todavía no he ido'' 99.6%]


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! Tendría derecho.


----------



## Istriano

Gracias  Tienes razón


----------



## el_ochito

Comento con aprehensión en un hilo tan antigüo y largo, y para no repetir, voy al grano.

Para mí, no hay frase que ejemplifique más puramente la diferencia de cómo utilizamos y percibimos el uso del simple y el perfecto en España y América en general que la siguiente escena: 

Imaginemos que están dos personas, y una de ellas comete un acto terrible o terriblemente torpe. La segunda persona, en su incredulidad, se lleva las manos a la cabeza y exclama en voz alta:

Peninsular: Pero... Qué has hecho!!
Americano: Dios... Qué hiciste!!

A nosotros, americanos, jamás nos pasaría por la cabeza el usar el perfecto en esta situación. Sin importar su inmediata relación con el presente, nos lamentamos por algo que ocurrió por completo en el pasado, así la distancia sea de un segundo. 

No pienso que uno sea mejor, más correcto, más preciso, o más rico que el otro. Indudablemente hay de lado y lado otros usos que sí serán más debatibles, pero creo que en este punto, la percepción de la realidad es simplemente diferente, y ninguna cantidad de discusión nos ayudará a ponernos de acuerdo, así que simplemente tendremos que reconocer y aceptar la validez de esa diferencia.


----------



## Bennot

Esto es lo que yo he observado, pero siempre con muchas excepciones.

  El pasado compuesto suele usarse (tanto en América como en España) para referirse a una acción pasada en un tiempo no especificado:

  ¿Tú has visto un volcán alguna vez?
  Juan ha hecho muchos viajes a Rusia
  Nunca he conocido a nadie que no tenga miedo de los reptiles

  Además, en España, suele usarse también para referirse a lo que ocurrió en un marco temporal *que todavía no ha concluido:*

  Hoy he visto a Manuel en el parque (pero: Ayer vi a Manuel en el parque
  Este año he ganado mucho dinero (el año pasado gané mucho dinero)

  Esta mañana vi (si ya se acabó la mañana)…
  Esta mañana he visto (si todavía no se acabó la mañana)

  De todas maneras el uso real dista mucho de someterse estrictamente a estas reglas. En Galicia por ejemplo, tienden a usar casi exclusivamente el pasado simple, igual que en América. En el País Vasco, por el contrario, pueden perfectamente decir “he visto” aunque se trate de un período de tiempo ya concluido.

  En América, esta distinción no suele hacerse y se usa predominantemente el pasado simple.


----------



## Fernando

Lamento bajar abruptamente el nivel de la mesa para "hablar de mi libro". 

¿Lo que llaman ustedes "pretérito perfecto simple" ("estuvo") es lo que yo estudié (tiempo ha) como "pretérito indefinido" frente al "pretérito perfecto" (he estado)?

Perdón de nuevo por el _bathos_ (vulgo, bajada de nivel).


----------



## flljob

Fernando said:


> Lamento bajar abruptamente el nivel de la mesa para "hablar de mi libro".
> 
> ¿Lo que llaman ustedes "pretérito perfecto simple" ("estuvo") es lo que yo estudié (tiempo ha) como "pretérito indefinido" frente al "pretérito perfecto" (he estado)?
> 
> Perdón de nuevo por el _bathos_ (vulgo, bajada de nivel).


 
Sí (lo afirmo sólo por mí, no sé los demás).


----------



## merquiades

> El pretérito perfecto compuesto admite además una segunda interpretación, la llamada interpretación perfectiva o de aoristo, como en Ha muerto hace dos meses (uso característico del español boliviano, pero presente también en otras variedades), donde ha muerto adquiere el significado que corresponde a murió. La interpretación de antepresente de he cantado se registra en la zona central y meridional del español europeo, en el costeño peruano, en el andino boliviano y colombiano, en el noroeste de la Argentina (desde Tucumán hasta la frontera con Bolivia), en la región central de este país (especialmente en el noroeste de Córdoba) y, con mayores restricciones, también en Cuba y otras zonas del área antillana.



Habéis hablado sobre todo de la diferencia entre el castellano peninsular y el americano, pero según la cita, en muchas zonas de América usan el pretérito perfecto como en España, es decir dicen frases como "¿Qué has dicho? Hoy he comido a las 2".  ¿Alguien puede comentar sobre los usos del p.p. en los países andinos y antillanos?


----------



## Istriano

El problema es: no hay dos personas que usan estos tiempos de la manera igual.

Unos amigos míos (madrileños) dicen: _Ayer he ido_ (en vez de _Ayer fui_).
Otros amigos (madrileños) dizen:_ Ya lo vi. _(en vez de_ Ya lo he visto_).

Alex Ubago, un cantante español, canta ''Hoy te perdí'' (en vez de ''Hoy te he perdido'').
Hay muchos gramáticos que concluyen: Estos tiempos son intercambiables.
Globalmente hablando, son intercambiables...

He notado que muchos españoles usan el pretérito perfecto cuando la fecha no está incluída:
*¿Quién  no ha descubierto América antes que Colón?*


Colón ha descubierto América.
Colón descubrió América en 1496.

He estudiado francés.
Estudié francés en 2008.

 Usan el pretérito perfecto cuando no hay una fecha definida:


He estudiado francés. (indefinido)
Estudié francés en 2008. (definido)

He nacido en Madrid. (indefinido)
Nací en 1983, en Madrid. (definido).

*Me han pulido el coche y cuando lo he visto al sol casi me da un  infarto*.


----------



## Istriano

merquiades said:


> Habéis hablado sobre todo de la diferencia entre el castellano peninsular y el americano, pero según la cita, en muchas zonas de América usan el pretérito perfecto como en España, es decir dicen frases como "¿Qué has dicho? Hoy he comido a las 2".  ¿Alguien puede comentar sobre los usos del p.p. en los países andinos y antillanos?



Este artículo trata de esto:
http://www.unse.edu.ar/trabajoysociedad/13_KEMPAS_PRETERITO_PERFECTO.pdf


----------



## Istriano

> Tanto el pretérito  perfecto compuesto (_he amado)_ como el pretérito perfecto simple _(amé)_   denotan acciones medidas directamente y acabadas o perfectas. Esta  coincidencia  acerca la significación de ambos tiempos. Así se explica que varias  lenguas  romances los confundan en el uso real, aunque la lengua literaria  procure  mantener sus diferencias, como ocurre en francés y en italiano. En  España se  conserva bien en el habla oral y literaria el uso que hemos descrito  antes; pero  Galicia y Asturias muestran marcada preferencia por _canté_, a  expensas de _he cantado_. Frases como _Esta  mañana encontré a Juan y díjome_
> son  características de aquellas regiones, contra el uso general español, que  en este  caso diría sin vacilaciones _he encontrado y me ha dicho_. También  en gran  parte de Hispanoamérica predomina absolutamente _canté_ sobre _he  cantado_  en el habla usual, aunque entre los escritores convivan la forma simple y  la  compuesta en proporción variable.
> El habla popular  madrileña muestra cierta inclinación en favor de _he cantado_. La  misma  inclinación se encuentra también en las provincias andinas de la  República  Argentina, contra el uso dominante de _canté_ en el Río de la  Plata.»


[RAE: _Esbozo de  una nueva gramática de la lengua española. _Madrid: Espasa Calpe,  1973, §  3.14.2]


----------



## Realice

Istriano said:


> El problema es: no hay dos personas que usan estos tiempos de la manera igual.


Es verdad, como sucede con muchas cosas en muchos idiomas. Pero también es verdad que hay formas mucho más usuales y formas mucho más excepcionales. Es que, cuando empezamos a decir cosas así, me da pánico por los pobres extranjeros que tratan de aprender el uso de los tiempos verbales...



Istriano said:


> He notado que muchos españoles usan el pretérito perfecto cuando la fecha no está incluída:
> *¿Quién no ha descubierto América antes que Colón?*
> 
> 
> Colón ha descubierto América.
> Colón descubrió América en 1496.


_'Colón ha descubierto América'_ es una construcción muy infrecuente. Google da 46.500 resultados para _'Colón descubrió América'_ por 238 para _'Colón ha descubierto América'_; y, de esos 238, (a) muchos son citas literales de una extraña traducción de un libro de Tzvetan Todorov; (b) otros muchos son ejercicios de lengua española para elegir el uso correcto entre varias opciones; (c) otros varios hacen referencia a la frase hecha _'vaya... acabas de descubrir América'_.

El artículo del blog que citas (que, nada más empezar, dice que _'siguen apareciendo pueblos que descubrieron América antes que Colón'_), pone el título en pretérito perfecto porque juega con la frase hecha que cita hacia el final del texto: _'Mírale, se cree que ha descubierto América'_... pero ahí el verbo no se refiere a Colón, sino a cualquier persona que acaba de arrogarse un mérito que no le corresponde.

En fin... que, estando de acuerdo contigo en que hay diferencias individuales y regionales de uso, y también en que es rarísimo usar el pretérito perfecto cuando se explicita una fecha puntual en el pasado, no quisiera que quien lea este hilo se quede con la impresión de que en España es habitual decir _'Colón ha descubierto América'_ si no se hace explícita la fecha. No lo es. Para un evento puntual y tan distante en el tiempo como ése, la formulación ordinaria sería _'Colón descubrió América'_ por 'abrumadorísima' mayoría... incluso en España, que somos tan amigos de los tiempos perfectos.



Istriano said:


> *Me han pulido el coche y cuando lo he visto al sol casi me da un infarto*.


La prueba de lo que te digo: el autor de ese mensaje hace todo el relato de lo que sucedió 'el otro día' en pasado simple (o pretérito indefinido ), y sólo cuando pasa a contar lo que ha sucedido 'hoy' (_'la sorpresa ha sido hoy que lo he sacado y lo he visto al sol...'_) se pasa al pretérito perfecto. Ese es el uso más común y habitual en la península, con diferencia.

Saludos.


----------



## Istriano

De la película ''Hable con ella''

1.  Anoche vi una película que me ha dejado trastornado.
2.  El abogado estuvo aquí y me ha informado de todo.

---
De ''Facebook'':
¿Dónde estás? Desde que he vuelto a trabajar no te he visto.


----------



## mirx

Istriano said:


> De la película ''Hable con ella''
> 
> 1. Anoche vi una película que me ha dejado trastornado.
> 2. El abogado estuvo aquí y me ha informado de todo.
> 
> ---
> De ''Facebook'':
> ¿Dónde estás? Desde que he vuelto a trabajar no te he visto.


 
Estos dos ejemplos son perfectamente normales en México también. Un hecho del pasado que perdura en el presente (sigo transtornado y sigo informado, ok, lo de informado sí suena un tanto afectado).


----------



## Realice

mirx said:


> Estos dos ejemplos son perfectamente normales en México también. Un hecho del pasado que perdura en el presente (sigo transtornado y sigo informado, ok, lo de informado sí suena un tanto afectado).


Completamente de acuerdo. La que peor suena, la del 'me ha informado', donde yo tendería a usar el mismo tiempo en los dos casos (que ese tiempo sea perfecto o indefinido, depende de cuándo le habló el abogado). Pero las otras dos son perfectamente normales: sigue afectado, aunque sucedió ayer; y sigue trabajando (y sigue sin verla) en el momento en que lo dice.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

mirx said:


> Estos dos ejemplos son perfectamente normales en México también. Un hecho del pasado que perdura en el presente (sigo transtornado y sigo informado, ok, lo de informado sí suena un tanto afectado).


 
En Canarias también sonaría perfectamente normal por el mismo motivo, aunque si dijeras "Anoche vi una película que me dejó trastornado" también sonaría perfectamente normal.
En la práctica tampoco hay tanta diferencia, ni en general da lugar a confusiones o malinterpretaciones.

Donde únicamente noto yo la diferencia es en el relato de los hechos recientes.
En la península los hechos recientes aunque perfectamente acabados se dicen siempre en pretérito perfecto "He salido". En Canarias si el hecho está terminado y acabado aunque solo sea hace unos minutos se usa el indefinido "salí".

A modo de ejemplo, yo que soy canario pero vivo en la península mezclo ambos usos, no siendo muy consciente cuándo uso uno u otro, pero el otro día le pregunté algo a un compañero en el trabajo y no me entendió de inmediato. Notó algo raro.

Eran las nueve de la mañana, acabábamos de llegar al trabajo. Es mi vecino y le dije:
"No te vi salir de casa. ¿A qué hora saliste?"
Se quedó un poco parado y me contestó
"¿Qué cuándo he salido esta mañana?


----------



## Istriano

*Anoche he soñado contigo.*

http://elsobrinodeljuez.wordpress.com/2009/09/17/anoche-he-sonado-contigo/




> He soñado contigo
> anoche, otra vez, he soñado contigo
> y no quise despertar ni perderte
> en el futuro que nos esperaba.


----------



## Istriano

> Según las circunstancias, podríamos decir_: La guerra terminó hace tres meses_, o _La guerra ha terminado hace tres meses_. Lo mismo ocurriría
> en _Pasé por tu calle_ y _He pasado por tu calle._ La diferencia entre las dos formas usadas se funda en la extensión que quiera dar el hablante al momento presente en que habla.


  (Manuel Seco)

Entonces, la mejor regla sería: hazlo como te guste.


----------



## Istriano

He encontrado dos ejemplos:
*
''No creo que esa señora haya ido ayer al teatro.''* 
Leopoldo Alas en ''La Regenta''

 _''Anteayer he recibido una carta de un  amigo de la huerta, Trinitario Ferrer, muy amigo de mi hermano y me  dice que se ve con él todos los días. ''_
*Una carta del poeta Miguel Hernández a su mujer desde la prisión.*


----------



## mirx

Istriano said:


> He encontrado dos ejemplos:
> 
> *''No creo que esa señora haya ido ayer al teatro.''*
> Leopoldo Alas en ''La Regenta''


 
Nuevamente, este es el uso normal en México. Creo que, al contrario, los españoles prefieren "fuera ayer al teatro".

El otro ejemplo sí que no tiene madre.


----------



## Istriano

> ‘’Anteayer he recogido de un frutero tu carta esperada y tu poema…’’


 *(Miguel Hernández  Obra Completa: III  Prosas, Correspondencia)*
http://books.google.es/books?ei=ZVw...z+obra+completa&q="anteayer+he"#search_anchor




> Ayer y anteayer he estado en la cama de achaque de una rascadura y un poco de gota, que no me parece que entra con furia, y hoy me he levantado…


Cartas de Felipe II a sus hijas 



> Ayer                    he ido por primera vez a ver a uno de los más nuevos...


_De                    Pablo Neruda a Héctor Eandi_


----------



## Realice

Istriano said:


> _''Anteayer he recibido una carta de un amigo de la huerta, Trinitario Ferrer, muy amigo de mi hermano y me dice que se ve con él todos los días. ''_
> *Una carta del poeta Miguel Hernández a su mujer desde la prisión.*


Es que en prisión el tiempo transcurre muy despacio


----------



## Istriano

Un uso interesante:



> Ayer,*  he ido *a visitar a mi abuelo ya que se siente solo por la muerte de mi  abuela.* Fui *al baño, la puerta estaba atascada y *dije*: "Abuelo la puerta  no abre, está dura". Su respuesta: "Tú sí que me la pones dura". Muerta  *me he quedado*.
> 
> ​


Fuente: http://www.ascodevida.com/Familia/605993


----------



## Ibermanolo

Con ayer/anoche/anteayer siempre deben ir formas perfectas simples, como excepción podría ser lo de: Ayer vi una cosa que me *ha dejado* trastornado, dando a entender que los efectos del trastorno perduran.


----------



## Istriano

La RAE ya acepta otras interpretaciones de los perfectos en la Nueva Gramática.  Las cosas no son blancas ni negras. Son llenas de colorido.


----------



## ispyonu

Aviador said:


> He encontrado muy interesante el presente hilo porque las intervenciones de los colegas foristas en él han llevado el análisis a un punto que no he visto en los hilos que han tratado el tema anteriormente. En alguno por ahí yo mismo intentaba, sin mucho éxito claro, de explicar el punto de vista, si no hispanoaméricano, al menos de los hablantes de Chile.
> Creo que Flijob ha dado en el clavo: parece que la diferencia está en que en el uso peninsular es el espacio temporal lo único que determina la elección de una conjugación u otra, pero, por lo menos en Chile, también cuenta la percepción del hablante respecto de si la acción de la que se trata está acabada o no.
> 
> Los siguientes ejemplos quizá puedan ilustrar mi percepción del asunto:
> 
> – _Hoy he hablado tres veces con él_.
> 
> Aquí, la acción ocurre en el día de hoy (que todavía no ha acabado) y el hablante percibe la posibilidad de que pueda hablar una vez más con él antes de que termine el día o en el futuro.
> 
> – _Hoy hablé tres veces con él_.
> 
> La acción ocurre en el día de hoy (que todavía no ha acabado) y el hablante no percibe la posibilidad de que pueda hablar una vez más con él (acción acabada para el hablante).
> 
> ¿Cómo lo ven?
> 
> Saludos.



Increíble!...Me ha encantado tu explicación. Creo que mejor no lo hubiese dicho yo. En fin, Se tiene que tomar en cuenta que nuestra lengua es hablada por más de 500 millones de personas en todo el mundo sin contar aquellos que la tienen como segunda o tercera lengua. Algo importante que me gustaría subrayar, es el hecho de que las variaciones de los tiempos suelen volverse complicadas depende del lugar donde nos encontremos. Personalmente creo que muchos usos que le damos a nuestro idioma no son los correctos. Por consiguiente, sería mejor de valernos de obras gramaticales de la lengua Espanola Castellana para poder resolver todas estas dudas! Muchísimas gracias a todos por su participación! Como estudiante de lingüística agradezco sus aportes. Han sido muy valiosos para mi!  Buen día!


----------



## Istriano

Un ejemplo de la película ''Hable con ella'':



> Es que no sabe que estoy en Madrid, he llegado ayer.


(01:22:04)

http://www.google.com/search?q="Es+...s-ES:official&num=10&lr=&ft=i&cr=&safe=images


----------



## nand-o

Istriano said:


> La RAE ya acepta otras interpretaciones de los perfectos en la Nueva Gramática. Las cosas no son blancas ni negras. Son Están llenas de colorido.


 

El mes pasado en la localidad de Fontellas, un vecino de Tudela y yo dijimos lo siguiente:
- "¡Muete, cómo que no has ido a coger caracoles con el agua que ha caído ayer!"
- "¿Ha caído mucha o qué? Porque en Ejea no ha caído ni gota, ayer."

Coincido con las explicaciones de Aviador, Benot, el-ochito; y agradecer a Istriano todos los ejemplos que ha traído.

- Conjugo y utilizo habitualmente los dos tiempos verbales sin ningún problema.
- Cuando empleo el pretérito perfecto compuesto en lugar del simple, o al revés, o alternativamente lo hago de forma consciente (aunque automatizada por el uso) para alejar o acercar psicológicamente la acción. Es un caso más de uso desplazado del tiempo verbal, no muy diferente del consabido "¡Cuándo Colón llega a América, lo primero que hace es...!"
- Tengo formación universitaria, mi abuela, castellana, también la tenía y también utilizaba los tiempos así; y en los escritos de mi bisabuelo médico, idem de idem. Es decir que desde la segunda mitad del siglo XIX este uso ya existía. ¡No es un esnobismo de nuevo cuño!

Hace cuatro años aporté un texto de una universidad norteamericana sobre este particular caso, pero fue sepultado por no sé cuantos informes de no sé cuantos  académicos que pontificaban sobre lo incorrecto de su uso.


----------



## Istriano

Nuevos artículos:

CROSS-DIALECTAL FEATURES OF THE SPANISH PRESENT PERFECT: A TYPOLOGICAL ANALYSIS OF FORM AND FUNCTION
http://etd.ohiolink.edu/view.cgi?acc_num=osu1154122894

Tense and aspect grammaticalization in Bilbao Spanish            	    	    	        
http://gradworks.umi.com/33/27/3327396.html
http://books.google.com/books?id=wR...&resnum=1&ved=0CCkQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false



> *Ayer hemos dado un primer paso, un paso importantísimo*
> 
> ​


 http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/videos/noticias/espana/733213003001-urkullu-ayer-hemos-dado-primer-paso-paso-importantisimo.html


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Sí.  Pero depende del hablante.  Yo lo diría.  Alguien más diga Fui mientras yo digo He ido.  Y los dos tenemos razón.  En los idiomas europeos indoeuropeos, parece que hay este tendencia a usar el presente del perfecto mas que el pretérito, es decir el pretérito está desapareciendo.  Como en francés por ejemplo o alemán.  Tengo a una amiga de Deutschland que me dice donde yo usaría el pretérito en inglés es el perfecto en alemán.  Hay un sprachbunt europeo, y incluso el inglés británico, diría: We went to the movies today, (hoy fuimos al cine), mientras dirían We've gone to the cinema [creo que usan cinema] (hoy he ido al cine) (según lo que he escuchado).


----------



## Dr. Fumbles

Valtiel said:


> _Ayer he ido al cine_ es como decir _El año pasado comeré verdura_...    Es decir, tiene pobre o nula concordancia.


  Sí, però això s'aplica al Passat Perifràstic en català també, no?. Pero es algo aceptado, ¿no? En castellano, en algunos dialectos, el presente de perfecto ha reemplezado al pretérito de indicativo, simplemente es un cambio, una evolución.  Mientras que en galego, no hay un perfecto, entonces, aún donde el perfecto se requiere en castellano, galego usa el pretérito como en latín.  També no parlo català, realment, pero puedo adivinar unas cosas y quería decirlo en català.


----------



## campem

No te compliques la vida, todos los hechos terminados van en indefinido: ayer fui al cine / esta tarde fui al cine.


----------



## KirkandRafer

El hilo es antiguo y no quiero meterme mucho en el tema, pero en mi región (Murcia, España) muy raramente se escuchará a nadie proferir oraciones del corte de "ayer he ido al cine". De hecho, solo se me ocurre ahora mismo un caso en el que haya observado ese uso de manera constante: el de una amiga polaca que lleva desde los diez años en España y que se pilla unos rebotes de cuidado (por la persistencia, supongo) cuando su novio o algún amigo le insiste en que "ayer he ido al cine" o "ayer he llevado a los gatos al veterinario" son usos verbales por demás ajenos para nosotros.


----------



## Elxenc

Sólo por insistir un poco en el tema.

Si trazáramos una línea imaginaria en España que fuera de este a oeste y dejando Madrid en su zona norte (no todos los madrileños, vale), podríamos decir que en esta zona norte "castellana y vasca" de esa línea hacen un uso preferente para el indefinido, incluso en situaciones cercanas en el tiempo, por ejemplo: ... _*esta mañana fui a trabajar en autobús; ...esta mañana desayuné abundantemente.*_ En cambio los hablantes del castellano situados en el sur de esa línea dirían: ... *esta mañana he ido a trabajar en autobús*; ... _*esta mañana he desayunado abundantemente*_. Los aragoneses, catalanes, valencianos y mallorquines cuando hablamos castellano lo hacemos igual que los del sur: *Ayer fui;  Esta mañana (esta tarde) he ido*. El indefinido se usa para lo sucedido ayer o en días anteriores.


----------



## jmx

Elxenc said:


> Si trazáramos una línea imaginaria en España que fuera de este a oeste y dejando Madrid en su zona norte (no todos los madrileños, vale), podríamos decir que en esta zona norte "castellana y vasca" de esa línea hacen un uso preferente para el indefinido, incluso en situaciones cercanas en el tiempo, por ejemplo: ... _*esta mañana fui a trabajar en autobús; ...esta mañana desayuné abundantemente.*_ En cambio los hablantes del castellano situados en el sur de esa línea dirían: ... *esta mañana he ido a trabajar en autobús*; ... _*esta mañana he desayunado abundantemente*_. Los aragoneses, catalanes, valencianos y mallorquines cuando hablamos castellano lo hacemos igual que los del sur: *Ayer fui; Esta mañana (esta tarde) he ido*. El indefinido se usa para lo sucedido ayer o en días anteriores.


Perdona, no sé de dónde sacas esa información, pero no se corresponde para nada con lo que yo tengo entendido. Lo de "esta mañana desayuné", por lo que yo sé, se diría en casi toda América hispanohablante y en Canarias, pero en la península solo en zonas de habla gallega o astur-leonesa (idiomas sin tiempos compuestos, al menos en origen). Poco que ver con una división Norte-Sur.


----------



## germanbz

Estoy de acuerdo, no sé si en alguna variante regional puede que se diga, en cualquier caso debe ser reducida y localizada. Yo si creo que alguna frase de este tipo he oído, pero no serán más de un par de veces en mi vida (en 43 años), y desde luego ambas veces me sonó muy extraño.


----------



## Elxenc

jmartins said:


> Perdona, no sé de dónde sacas esa información, pero no se corresponde para nada con lo que yo tengo entendido. Lo de "esta mañana desayuné", por lo que yo sé, se diría en casi toda América hispanohablante y en Canarias, pero en la península solo en zonas de habla gallega o astur-leonesa (idiomas sin tiempos compuestos, al menos en origen). Poco que ver con una división Norte-Sur.



Pues la información la consigo sacando las "orejas" a la calle. _U_na cosa son los estereotipos que quieren reflejan los libros (o que quieren estereotipar los libros) y otra el uso real del idioma: Trato con gentes de toda España y estoy atento a su habla, y no tengo reparos, es más me gusta preguntarle, de dónde son, sobre todo cuando noto un uso "especial", o alguna palabra diferente a la habitual del estándar. Hay bastantes leoneses y  castellanos viejos (Aranda de Duero es Castilla, no?) que usan el indefinido para las horas cercanas, y como te digo se lo he oído incluso a madrileños, y puedo decirlo con conocimiento de causa (fuentes directas, se llaman) ya que he vivido/viví en Madrid durante 7 años. Y si me apuras te diría que por la Mancha de Ciudad Real también lo he oído alguna que otra vez, pero esporádico casos.  Sólo hablaba de la España peninsular. 

Saludos


----------



## germanbz

Dr. Fumbles said:


> Sí, però això s'aplica al Passat Perifràstic en català també, no?. Pero es algo aceptado, ¿no? En castellano, en algunos dialectos, el presente de perfecto ha reemplezado al pretérito de indicativo, simplemente es un cambio, una evolución.  Mientras que en galego, no hay un perfecto, entonces, aún donde el perfecto se requiere en castellano, galego usa el pretérito como en latín.  També no parlo català, realment, pero puedo adivinar unas cosas y quería decirlo en català.



Por tu mención, aunque no sé si en este tema se permitirá, simplemente aclararte que el perifràstic no es la comparación adecuada.
por ejemplo pongamos el verbo anar (ir).  Jo aní = Jo vaig anar .... pero distinto de Jo he anat (he ido), no hay un paralelismo entre el perifràstic y el pretérito perfecto (probablemente ya no se llame así).

La evolución quizá se podría comparar más con el caso del francés en que el passé composé es de uso más general (incluyendo los usos del pretérito perfecto español y del pretérito indefinido) y deja relegado al imparfait al pasado habitual (además de otros casos evidentemente)..


----------



## Dymn

Tengo un valenciano que me está diciendo que el *perfecto* *simple* «no se usa casi nunca para no decir nunca» en castellano ni en Valencia, ni en Barcelona, ni en Madrid; y que la primera vez que lo escuchó con naturalidad fue por parte de una leonesa. Yo insisto que sí se usan ambos pero con distintos matices, y que en León como en Asturias y Galicia se prefiere el simple por influencia de las lenguas propias, pero que eso no significa que el simple simplemente no exista en el resto de España.

A mí «ayer he ido» me suena rarísimo, y por lo que veo la mayoría de españoles coinciden que o les suena raro o es poco habitual, o en cualquier caso que no es la única opción.

De veras que flipo. ¿Lo tomo por loco o no?


----------

